# Prometheus (Ridley Scott returns to the Alien franchise)



## Scar Symmetry

It's official - this film is part of the Alien franchise!

Alien (franchise) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I know because Wikipedia says so. 

We have less than a year to wait for this film and I honestly haven't looked forward to a film more than this. Ever.


----------



## The Reverend

This is what I've been waiting my entirely life for. Well, not my entire life, but a good fucking portion of it.


----------



## BigBaldIan

How the hell have I missed this!???


----------



## vampiregenocide

I was hoping that was going to be an official trailer.  Oh well. Yeah stoked for this, gonna be awesome I reckon!


----------



## Sicarius

Am I the only one that knew it was going to be a prequel to the Alien franchise?

>.> Damn my getting lost on movie blog sites, to discover random awesomeness.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sicarius said:


> Am I the only one that knew it was going to be a prequel to the Alien franchise?
> 
> >.> Damn my getting lost on movie blog sites, to discover random awesomeness.



I heard it was, though I don't know whether it was completely confirmed or not.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

vampiregenocide said:


> I heard it was, though I don't know whether it was completely confirmed or not.



Same here, a lot of people were merely speculating it was.

And yes, *pretty* stoked


----------



## chronocide

Sicarius said:


> Am I the only one that knew it was going to be a prequel to the Alien franchise?
> 
> >.> Damn my getting lost on movie blog sites, to discover random awesomeness.


 
Well, it was initially envisioned as a prequel, then Scott said it was a totally unrelated film running with a similar theme, then it was undecided again... It's been bounced around a fair bit, though I think it was confirmed in June/July that it's a prequel.


----------



## GazPots

Wtf?


Thats a fan made trailer consisting of Transformers 3 and AVP 2 footage amoung others.


Edit - doh, Vampire noticed aswell.


----------



## Xaios

That... really didn't look that interest...


----------



## Monk

Teaser poster:


----------



## Monk




----------



## GazPots

Omnomnom.


----------



## AK DRAGON

iTunes trailer coming Thursday
can't wait


----------



## Chickenhawk

<-- Excited.


----------



## TimSE

Sick nutz!


----------



## Monk




----------



## Loomer

Jesus tittyfuckin' Christ :O

How nice of them to release the iTunes trailer on my birthday!


----------



## Decipher

Good god...... Can't wait to see this bad boy.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

YES. Between this and The Dark Knight Rises, my awesome movie quota for next year is almost full.


----------



## Monk

Hell. Yes.

HD version should be on iTunes later today.


----------



## Monk

1080p trailer now up on iTunes:

Prometheus - Movie Trailers - iTunes


----------



## Bobo

Finally a trailer, and it looks so good! Sounds interesting how they've gone with the plot. I was expecting more of a horror sci fi like the old movies, but this looks to have more mind-fuck potential


----------



## AK DRAGON

OMG!! This is on my summer movie list


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

A lot of big Hollywood 'sploxion's & jazz...in an 'Alien' film...mmmm...not sure? Loved Alien, Aliens not too much after that! This is looking like Hollywood blockbuster trash...to be honest! Definitely, particular when it comes to my sci-fi/horror films!

I AM jonesing for, Noomi Rapace...

Hell, I could go for a H.R. Giger cameo!

6-8/12


----------



## Bobo

HOKENSTYFE said:


> A lot of big Hollywood 'sploxion's & jazz...in an 'Alien' film...mmmm...not sure? Loved Alien, Aliens not too much after that! This is looking like Hollywood blockbuster trash...to be honest! Definitely, particular when it comes to my sci-fi/horror films!



Well I didn't see Michael Bay's name anywhere, so we may be safe haha. But yeah I do have a bit of fear that it may be Hollywooded too much.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

From what I understand about this movie. It's what happened when Newt's family and colony settled on the planet, the original Alien film started! So...another goddamn prequel.

Why am I pissed? Glad you asked! What's the fuckin' story! This is just pre-'Aliens'...nothing new here! I was hoping, maybe...what planet the aliens are originally from! That would of been cool as hell! 

So everybody is going to die by aliens, and Newt is going under ground. I must really like H.R. Giger, 'cause I'm going to pay to see this!


----------



## Animus

HOKENSTYFE said:


> From what I understand about this movie. It's what happened when Newt's family and colony settled on the planet, the original Alien film started! So...another goddamn prequel.
> 
> Why am I pissed? Glad you asked! What's the fuckin' story! This is just pre-'Aliens'...nothing new here! I was hoping, maybe...what planet the aliens are originally from! That would of been cool as hell!
> 
> So everybody is going to die by aliens, and Newt is going under ground. I must really like H.R. Giger, 'cause I'm going to pay to see this!



Aliens (II) took place on a different planet. This movie is to do with the race of giant aliens they found a corpse of in that abandoned ship in the original Alien movie.


----------



## ST3MOCON

Look up space jockey, That's what the film is about. This film is going to tell us where the derelict space craft came from. This movie is suppose to also tell us of the human races "makers" and where the xenomorphs originated. This is not another alien movie. This is the same universe different story at a different time.


----------



## Sepultorture

Animus said:


> Aliens (II) took place on a different planet. This movie is to do with the race of giant aliens they found a corpse of in that abandoned ship in the original Alien movie.



Aliens took place on the exact some planet the derelict was found on in Alien 

LV-426

this movie is all ridley Scott, original Aliean director, and i love his flicks, like blade runner, so it will be a sick movie right off the bat, also even though there is more explanation of our origins and the space jockey creatures, the whole xenomorph thing might make an extremely brief, if at all, appearance, this won't be specifically about the Aliens (xenomorphs)

also rumoured that HR Giger will be cameo-ing (is that evena word) in this movie


----------



## GazPots

Totally watched Alien last night in the run up to this. Totally shat myself at some bits again even thought i knew it was coming.  


Aliens is next up.


----------



## thesnowdog

GazPots said:


> Aliens is next up.



And there it should end.


----------



## GazPots

I'm thinking i'll tolerate the extended cut of Alien 3 but thats as far as i'm going.


----------



## Animus

Sepultorture said:


> Aliens took place on the exact some planet the derelict was found on in Alien
> 
> LV-426
> 
> this movie is all ridley Scott, original Aliean director, and i love his flicks, like blade runner, so it will be a sick movie right off the bat, also even though there is more explanation of our origins and the space jockey creatures, the whole xenomorph thing might make an extremely brief, if at all, appearance, this won't be specifically about the Aliens (xenomorphs)
> 
> also rumoured that HR Giger will be cameo-ing (is that evena word) in this movie



Yeah, looks like that is right. But it doesn't make much sense really. You would think after the events of the first movie any prospective colonists of that planet with aggro aliens would get a heads up that it is not such a good idea to go there, much less live there. But I guess maybe that corporation wanted people to get infected so they could get the "alien" weapon.


----------



## Sepultorture

Animus said:


> Yeah, looks like that is right. But it doesn't make much sense really. You would think after the events of the first movie any prospective colonists of that planet with aggro aliens would get a heads up that it is not such a good idea to go there, much less live there. But I guess maybe that corporation wanted people to get infected so they could get the "alien" weapon.



Wayland-Yutani new plenty, anything alien in nature they want, and anything in their way is completely expendable, that's why the android in the first flick tried to kill ripley and didn't help much any of the crew of the nostromo

it was i think 80 years ripley was in hyper sleep so the planet would take decades to terraform, and no one would find the derelict, i believe the signal stopped after the crew from the first movie found the ship. it is quite a silly coincidence that the colonists don't find the derelict until around the time of ripley's awakening.

but hey, that's movies, and i agree, shoulda ended after aliens, also alien vs predator could have been amazing, and instead ended up to be two steaming piles of shit, aztec temple in the arctic, really, and then again in middle america, hollywood really has no fucking clue.

anywho the aliens being discovered and infecting the colonists would be very quick spreading, one alien, birthed, hiding, grows in les than 24 hours, gets back to derelict and grabs a pod, or grabs people and takes them back to the derelict

either the corporation knew and hid it and waited to see what would happen, or they just plain didn't truly beleive what she had to say, and went about their business until something happned, then with the colony distress message coupled with ripley's report would definitely get corporates interest piqued


----------



## Blake1970

Man I can't wait!!!!


----------



## SD83

Premiere in Germany is 9th of August... that might be an epic birthday present  or a huge disappointment.


----------



## Blake1970

Pretty cool documentary. Check it out.


----------



## GazPots

^^^ Might be on the bonus features of the dvd but i'm not sure. 

I've got so many discs from my Alien Quadrilogy that contain purely bonus material that i have to watch. 


I love all the shit they do when filming that you never realise when you watch the movie.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

cant
wait

more excited about this than dark knight rises


----------



## Spinedriver

Sepultorture said:


> Wayland-Yutani new plenty, anything alien in nature they want, and anything in their way is completely expendable, that's why the android in the first flick tried to kill ripley and didn't help much any of the crew of the nostromo
> 
> it was i think 80 years ripley was in hyper sleep so the planet would take decades to terraform, and no one would find the derelict, i believe the signal stopped after the crew from the first movie found the ship. it is quite a silly coincidence that the colonists don't find the derelict until around the time of ripley's awakening.
> 
> but hey, that's movies, and i agree, shoulda ended after aliens, also alien vs predator could have been amazing, and instead ended up to be two steaming piles of shit, aztec temple in the arctic, really, and then again in middle america, hollywood really has no fucking clue.
> 
> anywho the aliens being discovered and infecting the colonists would be very quick spreading, one alien, birthed, hiding, grows in les than 24 hours, gets back to derelict and grabs a pod, or grabs people and takes them back to the derelict
> 
> either the corporation knew and hid it and waited to see what would happen, or they just plain didn't truly beleive what she had to say, and went about their business until something happned, then with the colony distress message coupled with ripley's report would definitely get corporates interest piqued



The whole timeline thing is pretty fuzzy. In Alien, they never found out the signal was a warning until it was too late. After finding the facehugger, Ash communicated with WY about what they found and they told him to bring it back... crew expendable.

With Aliens, Ripley was found 57 years after the events in Alien. The big discrepancy is how much time passed between when she was debriefed and when they lost communication with the colony. Since Burke talks to her about not being able to find a better job than dockworker, it could have been weeks or possibly even months. However, once they got there, there were a number of facehuggers in the med-lab. That would indicate that the company DID in fact know that the xenomorphs were there, unless they only found them after they lost communication which would seem unlikely because if you're being overrun by these things, catching one in a jar to study it should be the LAST thing to do. 

From what we learn later in the movie, they seem to be linked either empathically or telepathically linked so once one arrives at the base, it most likely communicated to the rest of the group to follow.


----------



## technomancer

The company sent the colonists to check the ship in Aliens after hearing Ripley's story... in the extended cut it starts with somebody going to check it and later in all versions of the movie Ripley gets pissed at Burke when she finds out about it. That's shortly before Burke tries to infect Newt and Ripley.


----------



## GazPots

^This.


----------



## Blake1970

GazPots said:


> Totally watched Alien last night in the run up to this. Totally shat myself at some bits again even thought i knew it was coming.
> 
> 
> Aliens is next up.




Ha I rented it also and some parts still made me jump  I think the movie still holds up today!


----------



## GazPots

It does.


----------



## ilyti

This is probably going to be awesome.. but what is the Alien franchise without Sigourney Weaver? Incidentally, she said recently that she'd like to do another Alien movie, because she thinks her character's story isn't finished.


----------



## Monk




----------



## skeels

I remember seeing the original Alien movie at a drive-in movie theater when I was a kid! 

Staring rapt between the bucket seats of my mom's Chevelle SS.

*SHUDDERS*

Ooh that movie messed me up!

I recall getting the picture book of the movie shortly thereafter - with still photos of the chest-burst scene and Yaphet Koto getting his brains eaten! 
Classic ...

I had difficulty talking my grandmother into buying me the foot-tall alien "doll" with glow-in-the-dark markings and the little jaws that would pop out!!

" Wouldn't you rather get some legos?"


----------



## TimSE

Oh my shit. Simply cannot wait for this!


----------



## Alberto7

I didn't know there was a thread about this movie! LWKHJFLASDJF this NEEDS to be watched. I can't freaking wait.

Also, I don't know if you guys have seen this, but it's pretty interesting. I wonder what "investing" will do :

https://www.weylandindustries.com/

The stadium-sized TED talk was also epic:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7YK2uKxil8


EDIT: Stupid YouTube embedding


----------



## Monk

Oh. My. God.


----------



## technomancer

Ok that looks killer


----------



## GazPots

Wow, certainly seeing this movie when it comes out.


----------



## Monk

Here's the international trailer with more footage:


----------



## Tyler

It looks so promising, and Ridley Scott is the king of Sci Fi so I don't have any doubts really. Cant wait


----------



## Bobo

These fuckin trailers are so good I'll be seriously bummed if the film can't live up lol. But I'm not worried


----------



## awake69

This is the only movie this summer that I am truly excited about. I'm not very thrilled with what I've seen of the new Dark Knight and Avengers just looks like it's gonna be too "busy". 

The last Sci-Fi movie Ridley Scott did was Blade Runner....and I'm anticipating that this will exceed all expectations.


----------



## Blake1970

Hot damn!


----------



## BigBaldIan

To add the final cherry on the cake, Guy Pearce's speech as Peter Weyland effectively ret-conned the unmitigated dreck that was the AvP films.


----------



## Alberto7

BigBaldIan said:


> To add the final cherry on the cake, Guy Pearce's speech as Peter Weyland effectively ret-conned the unmitigated dreck that was the AvP films.



Are they keeping that part of the plot or discarding it? I'm talking about Ms. Yutani seizing the Predator gun and then saying that humanity isn't ready for such technology (fuck, I cringe over how appallingly bad that was just by typing it). I sure hope they do retcon everything in those sad and shitty excuses of films... The second one, specially. As though they had never existed.


----------



## ilovefinnish

can't wait for thiiiis


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## myrtorp

Gaah Its gonna be awesome!


----------



## Alberto7

That was seriously one of the most interesting interviews I've ever seen. Scott's last answer was absolutely great. And there were so many other awesome moments. It made my anticipation for the movie really skyrocket!


----------



## Blake1970

Yeah I can't wait. All probably go see this at the midnight showing and call in sick to work.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I'm not sure if some one already posted this, but if you pause at approx. 1:50 on one of the trailers (sorry, i foget which one) you can see a xenomorph. So, he's not changing the basic design of the alien and he's not replacing or leaving out the bassic "drone" class of aliens. I don't know if any other forms are in it other than the face-hugger, but I'm asuming that the queen is in it. Hope this helps!


----------



## Sepultorture

In the UK trailer at 1:50 that looks like either an Egg or a space jockey type helmet

not really a xenomorph by the looks


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Found it. Its actually at 2:15


----------



## MFB

2:12-13 ish actually.

Not being pedantic, just you'll miss it if you go to 2:15


----------



## Blake1970

^

ahhhhh i see it now!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Keep going, there's another one at 2:15-2:16. it goes by really quick, so it may take a few tries to pause it at the right time. And I've always wondered what that thing was, if its the same giant corpse from alien, thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Alberto7

Actually, that creature at 2:16 doesn't look like a Xenomorph to me at all. It doesn't share the characteristic traits of one. The other creature that you see before that most people assume is a Space Jockey, since it largely resembles the creature found inside the derelict in the first Alien movie. I've read many claims of a Xenomorph in the trailer(s), and there surely are things that resemble one in some artistic aspects (very Giger-like costumes and art, basically), but I'm yet to see an actual Xenomorph there.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Damn it! You're right, that certainly isn't a xenomorph, but what it is, I have no idea. The fact that it flashes by so fast tells me either that its very, very important, or that the producers want us to think its important. The arms are definately human, but the legs look very different. That may just be some type of armor, but if you look at the foot, it looks like its arched up, similar to a velociraptor (at least the jurassic park representation of one). Whatever it is, I can't wait to find out, and see the revealing of the space jockey! Ugh, is it June yet?


----------



## MFB

Alberto7 said:


> Actually, that creature at 2:16 doesn't look like a Xenomorph to me at all. It doesn't share the characteristic traits of one. The other creature that you see before that most people assume is a Space Jockey, since it largely resembles the creature found inside the derelict in the first Alien movie. I've read many claims of a Xenomorph in the trailer(s), and there surely are things that resemble one in some artistic aspects (very Giger-like costumes and art, basically), but I'm yet to see an actual Xenomorph there.



I thought the Space Jockey had a Xenomorph's head on it but after looking at the pictures, it's similar but not quite the same so yeah - at 2:13 it's a SJ not a Xenomorph. Unfortunately, I guess that means there's no Xenomorph currently in the trailer but oh well, not that big of a deal.


----------



## Sepultorture

there seams to be hints of the acid blood-like substance in some scenes, but i have not seen an egg or xenomorph at all, but this is the derelict, there should be something there sooner or later, you can't just explain it away

we shall have to wait and see, this is big on my to see list

funny enough, my parents first date was to see Alien in theatres, now i get to take my woman to see our first Ridley Scott Alien-ish feature flick


----------



## ST3MOCON

Edit: Nvm turned out to be a April fools joke.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Jesus fucking Christ that's the best film trailer I have EVER seen. Eat dicks James Cameron, this movie is going to own!


----------



## ghostred7

I'll definitely check it out...but like Hoken said....it smells like typical Hollywood Summer blockbuster and that's a little off-putting. I, too, am particular about sci-fi/horror genre films. This is why I hope they don't fuck up Ender's Game....but I digress back to topic.

This does have potential though...we'll have to see. Unless they just make it a late Easter edition....







Some more info up here on the SJs...
http://avp.wikia.com/wiki/Space_Jockey



> In a 2011 interview with Filmophilia.com, director Ridley Scott revealed that Space Jockey in _Alien_ was not in and of itself an extraterrestrial creature, but rather a suit containing the actual being (which is never shown). Scott also revealed that his desire to explore the unaddressed story behind the ship on LV-426, the host of eggs aboard, and the mysterious pilot were his primary inspiration for returning to the franchise with _Prometheus._


 





Ya...I'm watchin' it.


----------



## Alberto7

^ My mind has been fucked and half the movie possibly ruined


----------



## highlordmugfug

Want to see so bad.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Prometheus App Yields More Eye Candy | Horror Movie, DVD, & Book Reviews, News, Interviews at Dread Central


----------



## Alberto7

The eye worm thing is so cool


----------



## vampiregenocide

I still think the theory I heard years ago is true. The xenomorphs are genetically engineered bioweapons, and the ship transporting them is a bomber.


----------



## The Reverend

This thread reminds me of why the Internet scares me.


----------



## highlordmugfug

The Reverend said:


> This thread reminds me of why the Internet scares me.


Elaborate please.


----------



## vampiregenocide

highlordmugfug said:


> Elaborate please.



I'm guessing he's worried about someone spoiling the movie.


----------



## The Uncreator




----------



## iloki

^^ I had to bite my tongue so hard not to lol at work...

The interview was really informative and thought provoking.. definitely excited to see Prometheus.. the Aliens movies were basically my introduction to Sci-Fi/Horror movies as a kid


----------



## Randy

First movie I can remember being excited about in the last decade.


----------



## Blake1970

Check out the RT01 transport.

Introducing the Prometheus RTO1 Transport | Prometheus-Movie.com


----------



## matt397

Randy said:


> First movie I can remember being excited about in the last decade.



For me with the exception of the The Dark Knight, I completely agree, Im so stoked to see this.


----------



## Alberto7

Here's something interesting!

Happy Birthday David (NEW Prometheus Viral!) - YouTube


----------



## x360rampagex

Most people when it was a Aliens prequel before Scott admitted it. This is my #1 hyped to see movies of 2012.


----------



## Odinvader

I have been stoked about this for nearly a year.
I love Lord of the Rings, but this is probably movie of the year material.



x360rampagex said:


> Most people when it was a Aliens prequel before Scott admitted it.



I think a lot of the movie is supposed to be connecting dots outside of the prequel domain, but it's still a prequel in a sense. Not sure, really. Judging from the previews, there is a lot of info packed into one incredibly thrilling movie. No way this is a dud.


----------



## Monk




----------



## TimSE

Monk said:


>




I facebooked the crap out of this earlier! 

SO MUCH WANT!


----------



## Volteau

The two words that made me want to instantly watch this movie: Michael Fassbender. That and Aliens being my favorit sci-fi movie of all time (next to Moon. Yes, I loved Moon).


----------



## GazPots

Nothing wrong with Moon. Great film.


----------



## Randy

The helmet melting on that one dude's face. Fuck.


----------



## GazPots

Saw the trailer in the cinema last night at the Avengers and it just made me want to see it even more being in the dark + huge screen enviroment.


I need a time machine NAO!!!!.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Randy said:


> The helmet melting on that one dude's face. Fuck.



Yeah that did make me cringe, Fuck that.


----------



## texshred777

GazPots said:


> Saw the trailer in the cinema last night at the Avengers and it just made me want to see it even more being in the dark + huge screen enviroment.
> 
> 
> I need a time machine NAO!!!!.


 
Yeah, me too. My son was covering his ears by the end of it and looked scared. The only movie I've ever seen that was truly scary was watching Alien at 3 1/2 or 4 years old. Scared the shit out of me.


----------



## MFB

Holy shit this is hilarious (and true)

Adding Prometheus music is all it takes to make Cars 2 seem scary


----------



## highlordmugfug

MFB said:


> Holy shit this is hilarious (and true)
> 
> Adding Prometheus music is all it takes to make Cars 2 seem scary



That was great!


----------



## Alberto7

MFB said:


> Holy shit this is hilarious (and true)
> 
> Adding Prometheus music is all it takes to make Cars 2 seem scary



That was so good . I'm definitely a massive fan of the trailer's soundtrack!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm really hoping alien blood causes this.


----------



## GazPots

That's actually really disturbing.


----------



## Monk

1080p version here:

Prometheus - Movie Trailers - iTunes

Loving the music and sound effects...in addtion to the sweet visuals


----------



## metropolis33

fassbender is a brilliant actor


----------



## Sicarius

I need to fucking see this already.

Noomi Rapace is adorable looking in this.


----------



## maliciousteve

I just got back from seeing this. I was very excited to see it as the trailer looked amazing. However, it was a very good film but it didn't blow me away.

Overall I think it's been over hyped. Worth seeing but I wouldn't rave on about it.


----------



## Murmel

Will see it tonight at the premier. Praying to God that Naomi won't have a horrible Swedish accent.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Going to the midnight screening june 7th with my daughter, can't wait for this. Movies like this should be seen in a full theater with the volume cranked.


----------



## synrgy

Having not yet seen the film, I still feel compelled to say this much:

For the better part of the last 3 decades, we've been sorely missing _good_ science-fiction. Sure, we've had a lot of explodey-action-popcorn flicks, and a couple of low-budget-sleepers like Primer along the way, but by and large the entire genre has been a giant ball of suck, with the exception of the rare gems.

It feels like this is the first serious-in-tone, top-dollar-budget sci-fi film to come out in a really, really long time.

With that in mind, it could get 2% on Rotten Tomatoes, and I would _still_ go see it in the theater - maybe even 2 or 3 times - because, as we all know, Hollywood only likes to fund projects which can predictably pull in gajillions of dollars, therefore if we want more legitimate (by 'legitimate' I mean stories of Kubrick/Dick as opposed to those of Lucas/Bay) sci-fi movies to be made in the future, we need to make sure this film pulls in megabucks.

Only semi-related:
My local Wal-Mart had a display stand selling Bluray discs for Alien & Aliens, each coming with a $10-off coupon to see Prometheus in the theater. Worth a look.


----------



## synrgy

Sweet article about the sounds/mixing of Prometheus:

https://www.editorsguild.com/FromTheGuild.cfm?FromTheGuildid=314


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Good film. Very tense at times and the CGI/graphics were amazing. Story was a little messy and left lots of unanswered Qs. Hopefully they make a sequel soon!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Yeah, went to see it today, kickass film but not quite as good as I was hoping for it to be. This is one film I actually _want_ to have a sequel


----------



## Murmel

Just watched it. Was alright.

As mentioned, I felt like the story was messy. But all in all it was decent.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just got back from seeing it. So good. More questions raised than answered though.  



Spoiler



The squid beast that has been named 'Cuddles' by fans seems to be an oversized facehugger, and then it injected the Engineer with the egg which turned into the proto-alien. Both creatures are so different from the original designs, why? If they're bio-weapons as the film implies, then perhaps they're a different 'model' of xenomorph? With no mention of the original eggs or facehuggers it seems to imply this is a completely separate strain of alien. Fucking weird regardless.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

vampiregenocide said:


> Just got back from seeing it. So good. More questions raised than answered though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The squid beast that has been named 'Cuddles' by fans seems to be an oversized facehugger, and then it injected the Engineer with the egg which turned into the proto-alien. Both creatures are so different from the original designs, why? If they're bio-weapons as the film implies, then perhaps they're a different 'model' of xenomorph? With no mention of the original eggs or facehuggers it seems to imply this is a completely separate strain of alien. Fucking weird regardless.





Spoiler



My friend and I hypothesised that they were the earliest forms of evolution for the xenomorphs (as in Darwinian, not lifecycle), engineered by the... Engineers. haha


----------



## Phrygian

A fair few holes in the plot, but nonetheless a great movie! rapache really does great!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My friend and I hypothesised that they were the earliest forms of evolution for the xenomorphs (as in Darwinian, not lifecycle), engineered by the... Engineers. haha





Spoiler



Very possible. Another thing I thought is that maybe the xenomorphs are the lifeform that the Engineers intended to populate earth with, not humans. I think David said 'to create, first you must destroy'. Perhaps the Engineers planted human life on earth only as prey for the xenomorphs.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

vampiregenocide said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Very possible. Another thing I thought is that maybe the xenomorphs are the lifeform that the Engineers intended to populate earth with, not humans. I think David said 'to create, first you must destroy'. Perhaps the Engineers planted human life on earth only as prey for the xenomorphs.





Spoiler



Shit, that's awesome. IIRC you're into Halo, don't know how much you know of the backstory but that idea reminds me a lot of the Precursors and the Flood. Personally I likened the premise to the secondary school biology experiment with the agar plates. When you've finished examining the lifeforms you've used, you dispose of them. Perhaps humans are just germs in the petri dish, so to speak (or in the case of my example, the agar plate)


----------



## vampiregenocide

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, that's awesome. IIRC you're into Halo, don't know how much you know of the backstory but that idea reminds me a lot of the Precursors and the Flood. Personally I likened the premise to the secondary school biology experiment with the agar plates. When you've finished examining the lifeforms you've used, you dispose of them. Perhaps humans are just germs in the petri dish, so to speak (or in the case of my example, the agar plate)





Spoiler



Very true. It might also be that because the Engineers are more advanced humans, that they look down on the primitive humans they created as they are inferior. Perhaps they view us as primitive animals in comparison, and therefore don't feel morally attached to us. There's also the fact that if it is a military installation, we might have been created as test subjects for the xenomorphs. A whole planet as a weapon testing group for a biologicak super weapon, only it backfired on them before they had the chance to use it. It might explain why the Engineer was so aggressive. Just look at how aggressive and protective our military is when it comes to their secrets.


----------



## TimSE

Ohgod! so many spoilers! 

Im going to see it tomorrow! Can.Not.Wait!


----------



## Sicarius

drawnacrol said:


> Good film. Very tense at times and the CGI/graphics were amazing. Story was a little messy and left lots of unanswered Qs. Hopefully they make a sequel soon!


They made a sequel.

It's called Alien...

Watch Prometheus, then watch the Alien movies.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Sicarius said:


> They made a sequel.
> 
> It's called Alien...
> 
> Watch Prometheus, then watch the Alien movies.



Ridley Scott has said that if there's a sequel it will tangentialise even further away from the Alien films.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

vampiregenocide said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. It might also be that because the Engineers are more advanced humans, that they look down on the primitive humans they created as they are inferior. Perhaps they view us as primitive animals in comparison, and therefore don't feel morally attached to us. There's also the fact that if it is a military installation, we might have been created as test subjects for the xenomorphs. A whole planet as a weapon testing group for a biologicak super weapon, only it backfired on them before they had the chance to use it. It might explain why the Engineer was so aggressive. Just look at how aggressive and protective our military is when it comes to their secrets.



Exactly.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sicarius said:


> They made a sequel.
> 
> It's called Alien...
> 
> Watch Prometheus, then watch the Alien movies.



To be honest, it's more of it's own thing. Ridley Scott has said there will more than likely me sequels to the storyline of Prometheus. They still haven't explained a lot of what we see in Alien.



Spoiler



We see no eggs. No facehuggers (the large squid could be one, but even so) and the ship that the team find in the first Alien film doesn't seem to be the one that crashes in Prometheus. They find a dead Engineer in the cockpit of that ship, however in Prometheus he isn't there.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Not massively disappointed, but only because my expectations of it decreased more and more as the release date drew nearer. I'm thinking they shouldn't have bothered with this movie, it goes nowhere and is nothing anyone hasn't seen before. The only redeeming feature was half-baked ideas about what technology we will have in the future.


----------



## Blake1970

All be watching this on the IMAX and DBOX for sure!


----------



## 7thstringofa7thstring

Not a direct prequel to Alien, for a few reasons. But it is directly linked to Alien in other ways. 

By the way, how do I cover up my text incase of Spoilers?


----------



## highlordmugfug

Spoiler



Like this.


[] with spoiler in there, and then [/] with spoiler after the /.


----------



## synrgy

Just got back from this. Wanted to post while it was all fresh on the brain.

Initial impression is.. On the fence? I guess I was hoping for it to be a little more restrained/subtle than it was. Definitely have lots of questions, though, and I think that's exactly what Scott and his team were hoping for.. I just feel like once they set the stage, the plot exploded in a bunch of different directions haphazardly..



Spoiler



If Wayland (and his daughter, apparently?) is dead, what's the motivation for his company in the films later in the timeline (Alien and onward), if the company's only purpose (according to this film) was for Wayland himself to find a path to immortality?

We actually don't know that the Engineers made us; we only know there's a DNA match between us and them, though clearly we experienced a different evolutionary path. Perhaps humanity and the Engineers were both made by something else?

WTF was the point of the Engineer in the opening sequence? "Please excuse me, but it's time for my morning cup of suicide. Cheers! TralalalalAAAAARRRRGHH"

What was David's deal, anyway? He seemed to immediately understand that A) the site they were on/in was a ship/weapon, and B) the ship/weapon could be sent to Earth, and he seemed _excited_ at the prospect and _eager_ to assist the Engineers in the destruction of Earth. How was that going to further or better his existence in any way? Even prior to that, why would he have purposely contaminated the crew if his primary directive was to facilitate a meeting between Wayland and the Engineer which was still alive? Was it just pure curiosity? A keen interest to observe cause and effect?

I definitely feel like I missed something big in relation to David. I feel like he's the key to the film, but I don't quite understand how, yet.

What was the deal with the holograms of the Engineers? They were all armored up, running from something, right? So, what were they running from? Clearly there weren't any other lifeforms hanging around until David started releasing whatever was in those canisters. Do these various biological weapons only survive so long as there are hosts around? Even if that's the case, why then are there no remains of whatever it was that killed all those Enginneers?

Basically, if it had to do with the Engineers, I don't think I understood it.

Where did the big alien that attacked the Engineer at the end come from? I thought the alien which came out of Shaw's body was destroyed while still in the med-bay-machine-thing, by the decontamination process Shaw engaged just after the C-section? Continuity issue, or are we only supposed to _think_ her alien baby is dead, until that scene when it turns out it isn't dead after all?

All this advanced technology in the Engineer's ship, but they use a _wooden flute_ to start it? REALLY? 

How did the dude with the mohawk end up a zombie with super strength? I thought that these alien/bio-weapon-things attacked a host, and made a new life form using the host's body. This was different, just reanimating his dead body whilst making his head bigger? I just.. didn't get it, I guess..



I think I understood very little, honestly. It was just kind of a 'buy the ticket, take the ride' sort of flick, and frankly I expected there to be more rhyme/reason than that. I can't help but think that if Dan O'Bannon were still alive to see this film, he would have been disappointed. I wish he were around for us to pick his brain about it.

This viewing was in standard, so I think I'll try one more time in 3D, since I've heard such good things about how well the 3D was done in this movie, and because I didn't have to pay for today's viewing (it was a treat from the company) but still have those $10-off coupons I got from the Alien/Aliens blurays. 

TL;DR = Believe it or not, I did think it was _good_. I guess I was just hoping it would be _great_.


----------



## vampiregenocide

synrgy said:


> Long post.



I'll try to explain my understanding of these points.



Spoiler



1. Weiland's motivation - At the beginning, Weiland's personal motivation regarding the Engineers is that they can share their technology to lengthen his life somehow. However, he is a business man and Weiland's goals are not confined to this. In the later films, Weiland Corp see the xenomorphs as a potential biological weapon, just as the Engineers made them to be. They try to harvest the xenomorphs and learn what they can from them, but fail.

2. Engineers creating humans/Engineer committing suicide - I believe what we see at the beginning of the film is the Engineer committing suicide by breaking down his biological structure to create raw organic material. You see his D.N.A tear apart, and then fuse back together. I think he was sacrificing himself to create new life on Earth. As David says: 'To create, first you must destroy'. This is a key aspect of the film. It's possible that this is how life on Earth supposedly starts in this film. As for our different evolutionary traits, the Engineers probably had limited contact with us throughout our evolution, and our presumably different environment and the freedom to form our own cultures and ideals caused us to mature differently to them. Also, they are clearly more advanced, so we're presumed to be primitive versions of the Engineers in this film. We could become them eventually.

3. David - While asleep, David did all the necessary studying he needed to do in order to understand the Engineer language, and probably had access to information the rest of the crew weren't allowed to. This combined with the fact he is a very intelligent android means he could probably negotiate the Engineer technology rather quickly. I don't think he was eager to see humanity destroyed, I think he was just interested in their motives. He helps out Shaw towards the end. His infection of one of the crew members (Can't remember his name) was purely to study the effects of the fluid I think. 

4. Engineer ship - The holograms I think were basically just a ship log that turned on when the crew entered the ship, presumably to inform them of what happened as a warning. If we have the same D.N.A, the ship might presume the crew to be Engineers and hence play logs to warn them. The Engineers were most likely running from xenomorphs after an outbreak. One of the crew mentions the bodies had their chests busted out. As for where the remains of the xenomorphs are, I think they either left the ship to look for other victims, or decomposed eventually (Giving your bioweapon a lifespan before it disintegrates is a good safety measure). 

5. Shaw's baby 'Cuddles' - Cuddles was taken out of Shaw, and she escaped the room, leaving it in the little grabber thing inside the machine. It stayed in that locked room, maturing until the end of the film. She completely forgets about it until that point. Then it infects the Engineer, creating a xenomorph. I think these are different versions of facehuggers and warrior aliens we see in the other films. 

6. Wooden flute - Not really sure of this one, but this is obviously a far more advanced culture compared to ours, and so some things are going to just be different in the same way when you compare cultures across Earth together, may have odd and unusual customs. 

7. Mutant guy - This is the only thing in the film I didn't really understand. Not sure why he turned into a superhuman mutant. Could be a number of reasons. 


I think a lot was put in this film to confuse people and to make people ask more questions. The thing about the xenomorphs that made them so scary is not knowing where they came from, how and why they exist etc. There were so many unanswered questions regarding them, to just make a film explaining everything and tying up all the loose ends wouldn't do the series justice. I think it's good that Ridley Scott decided to create more questions and new ideas rather than just explaining what we had already. The fact I did not know where he was going to take this film made it more enjoyable to me.


----------



## synrgy

You picked up on so much more than I did! 



Spoiler



So, maybe I missed the subtitle or something, but, how do we know the opening sequence with the Engineer dying/creating new life is taking place on Earth, exactly? I spent the whole film presuming that scene had taken place on LV-223..


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Don't know if there are any real spoilers in the following post, but there will be some unpopular opinion, so I'll cover it anyway...



Spoiler



I just was NOT impressed with anything but the CGI in this movie. I consider myself an Alien buff, considering I've anylized all the movies and comics for what seems like forever. I went in knowing that they were taking the "pre-Alien" ideas in a different direction than the comics, but leaving a movie with no previous questions answered and a FUCKING LOT of new unanswered questions isn't my idea of a good time =(. Don't get me wrong, I don't subscribe to "instant gradification" magazine, but until a damn good sequel to this movie comes out, I'll continue to be put off. Vampiregenocide's answers were possible, but I don't like having to reach that much to figure out what the fuck I just watched ....I mean


----------



## The Reverend

Ridley Scott has said at least 13 times that he intentionally left holes in the plot in case there is a sequel, and that he didn't want to rape the tropes of the Alien franchise. Prometheus serves almost excellently as a stand-alone movie, so I think he accomplished what he set out to do. I actually like how there's room for speculation, too.


----------



## VILARIKA

As someone who loosely follows the franchise, I really enjoyed the movie. At the same time, I can see why the movie would frustrate someone that's a fan of the franchise. I think what really sucked me into the movie was the amount of detail and imagery, I felt as if I was in a total different headspace while watching. Especially in IMAX 3D, there was a lot of beautiful shit to look at the whole time


----------



## Scar Symmetry

What annoyed me is it seemed like they gave the Alien franchise the Lost treatment. Weird, concerning things happen, the plot goes in different directions (or in fact makes _very_ little sense) and nothing is resolved in the end. I personally do not enjoy this kind of structure. I am less annoyed at spending 2 hours following something than 6 years though obviously!


----------



## Black_Sheep

I loved this movie. Had no expectations but i was really enjoying it. I'd give it a 9/10 ..And probably gonna see it again soon.


----------



## vampiregenocide

synrgy said:


> You picked up on so much more than I did!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So, maybe I missed the subtitle or something, but, how do we know the opening sequence with the Engineer dying/creating new life is taking place on Earth, exactly? I spent the whole film presuming that scene had taken place on LV-223..



We don't know that, I am just assuming it to be the case. We know they visited Earth at some point, and I'm betting that's what happened when they did.


----------



## The Uncreator

I honestly love it, I thought the acting was great and Noomi Rapace did a fantastic job. I don't consider it as a direct prequel to Alien, more like a movie set in the same universe with interesting ties.



Spoiler



As for David, I understood his role right from the start. We all remember the clone in Alien that went mad right? and for what reasons of course. Well David's ambitions seemed very in line with that to me, but much more controlled and methodical. I loved the acting he did, cold and calculating, obviously struggling with who he was on some level. 

Also, as for the C-section bit, which was amazing, people were asking why the machine only catered to males: Well, 1) they mention the machines were rare, very few built so the technology was probably still fairly new, the information for both anatomies might not fit in there. Its not even a hundred years in the future, so its not like people get their arms blown off and small machines repair it instant, its a young technology still. And 2) Weyland might just want to decrease the chances of anyone using it but him.


----------



## Demiurge

Just saw it. A few things:



Spoiler



I think that the Fifield's mutations was similar to what was happening to Charlie before he got roasted- they were both exposed to that black oil stuff... which maybe is some sort of biological accelerant, explaining why each of them were swelling-up to look like Engineers. Of course, my perception was influenced by the X-Files, where there was a black oil that seemed to transmit alien consciousness.
-
I agree- the opening scene seemed like it was taking place on Earth.
-
I really enjoyed some of the (perhaps unintentional) subtexts in the movie. David seems to be the closest to a living creation that humans have made, and his meddling certainly led to disaster- humans' attempt to create life becomes our undoing. Perhaps at the meeting toward the end, the Engineer was angered by David and offended that humans tried to make life.



And for the requisite petty complaint that needn't have a spoiler tag:
With all the things that can be done with CGI, why is it impossible to simply make someone look elderly without making them look like "Grampa" from Texas Chainsaw Massacre?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Just read this, pretty damn interesting and has some direct quotes from Ridley Scott on the movie:

*spoilers*

cavalorn: Prometheus Unbound: What The Movie Was Actually About

Even if ALL of that were true, I still feel like you'd have to reach to come to most of those conclusions. I was ace with literature at school, but even I didn't pick up on all of the things he MIGHT have been trying to say with this movie. It was gorgeous, and I really appreciated all the Noomi-skin I got to see, but I'm just not sold on it. I found out there will be a sequel though, so here's hoping.


----------



## VILARIKA

I was thinking the same thing Demiurge...how the hell can you make such a strong, developed imagery for the movie, but not succeed at creating the looks of a typical looking old man?


----------



## Phrygian

The holes in the plot I kinda liked, I hate movies who sum up too much at the end and you don't have to think for yourself. But what annoyed me was this:



Spoiler



At the end, they make a big scene out of her having less than 30 seconds of oxygen left and barely making it to the safety pod before it empties - did that magically refill after she saw the engineer and xenomorph? That last ride to the ship took her more than a few seconds, probably 20 minutes or so, so it should have been impossible for her to make the trip since she would suffocate in her suit.


----------



## Demiurge

^


Spoiler



Maybe the suits "re-charge" their oxygen reservoirs while in a normal environment... but supposedly the only problem with the atmosphere there was a couple %'s more CO2 but still a good amount of Oxygen. Since this is Sci-Fi, couldn't the respirator system find a way to take in the environmental Oxygen?"


----------



## Phrygian

^



Spoiler



Thats true, and that would be ingenious. If that is the case I still am annoyed at them making it such a big deal that she was running out of oxygen if she really wasnt. nitpickin, I know but I can't let it go!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Have we come to the point of just MAKING SHIT UP to justify this movie?! It's just a plothole. You can only suspend disbelief for so long y'all


----------



## Imbrium998

Just saw it and I left scratching my head. I am an Alien Mythos fan, but that did not stop me from enjoying the move. What I did find myself doing was noticing the 2.5 dimensional character developments:



Spoiler



The bridge crew that decided (in a very "Independence Day"-esque manner) it was time for them to act by killing themselves...and carrying on a joke like they were the loosing team at the bowling league.

The inspirational speech in Shaw's quarters before the end of the movie throttled up, with the background music that was awful cheesy.

I don't care who you are, but if you had just landed on a planet that is the first evidence of alien life...would you be on your knees poking at a snake like thing coming out of the water? I don't know about any of you, but I wouldn't be doing that on THIS planet!



There are more of course...but you get my point


----------



## The Uncreator

Imbrium998 said:


> Just saw it and I left scratching my head. I am an Alien Mythos fan, but that did not stop me from enjoying the move. What I did find myself doing was noticing the 2.5 dimensional character developments:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The bridge crew that decided (in a very "Independence Day"-esque manner) it was time for them to act by killing themselves...and carrying on a joke like they were the loosing team at the bowling league.
> 
> The inspirational speech in Shaw's quarters before the end of the movie throttled up, with the background music that was awful cheesy.
> 
> I don't care who you are, but if you had just landed on a planet that is the first evidence of alien life...would you be on your knees poking at a snake like thing coming out of the water? I don't know about any of you, but I wouldn't be doing that on THIS planet!
> 
> 
> 
> There are more of course...but you get my point





Spoiler



I thought the crew sacrifice, although a typical theme is a good one, and it was well played out. They knew the risks of it getting to Earth, and decided to aid in ensuring it never reached there families. I quite liked it.

As for the speech, I thought it was good, the narrative was at times powerful without being too cheesy. As for the music, I LOVE that part, the theme of the movie is so cool.

As for the Alien creature, well the guy who approached it was the biologist, out of all of them he is going to be the one most fascinated by that Alien life, as presumably at this day and age of Humans, we have yet to discover something that complex - so is eagerness could have gotten the better of him. I mean the movie is not THAT far in the future.



I think this movie requires you to enjoy it without analyzing too far into it, there are some very MINOR logical fallacies, but nothing that detracts from the actual story, or design of the universe.

BTW, Seen it twice in less than 24 hours, I love this film. Noomi Rapace does such an excellent job!


----------



## Imbrium998

The Uncreator said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the crew sacrifice, although a typical theme is a good one, and it was well played out. They knew the risks of it getting to Earth, and decided to aid in ensuring it never reached there families. I quite liked it.
> 
> As for the speech, I thought it was good, the narrative was at times powerful without being too cheesy. As for the music, I LOVE that part, the theme of the movie is so cool.
> 
> As for the Alien creature, well the guy who approached it was the biologist, out of all of them he is going to be the one most fascinated by that Alien life, as presumably at this day and age of Humans, we have yet to discover something that complex - so is eagerness could have gotten the better of him. I mean the movie is not THAT far in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this movie requires you to enjoy it without analyzing too far into it, there are some very MINOR logical fallacies, but nothing that detracts from the actual story, or design of the universe.
> 
> BTW, Seen it twice in less than 24 hours, I love this film. Noomi Rapace does such an excellent job!



So you have not problem with those elements? What about:


Spoiler



I thought that she was supposed to be an anthropologist or archaeologist? She is also at the cutting edge of genetics AND she apparently is some sort of a surgeon too? Lots of suspension of disbelief going on for me



Noomi is excellent, as is Fassbender. Theron does a decent job at her character I suppose. The guy that plays the captain is UK born I believe, and he plays a pretty good American. The guy that plays Holloway is really good too. The drop quickly follows. You are much more forgiving of human character in movies than I am


----------



## The Uncreator

Imbrium998 said:


> So you have not problem with those elements? What about:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that she was supposed to be an anthropologist or archaeologist? She is also at the cutting edge of genetics AND she apparently is some sort of a surgeon too? Lots of suspension of disbelief going on for me





Spoiler



Actually she doesn't display any extensive knowledge of being a surgeon, just aware of the procedure that needs to be done. The machine had an image around the stomach, and sub menus, it appeared to be setup rather generally so a person of a basic level of knowledge might be able to set it up. Like I said before, you need Imagination. Everyone wants all the answers on a plate handed to them. People need to think and imagine more, your mind just has so much more stimulus this way, the movie itself becomes beyond enjoyable.





Imbrium998 said:


> So you have not problem with those
> Noomi is excellent, as is Fassbender. Theron does a decent job at her character I suppose. The guy that plays the captain is UK born I believe, and he plays a pretty good American. The guy that plays Holloway is really good too. The drop quickly follows. You are much more forgiving of human character in movies than I am



Wow, had no idea he was UK born, quite an impressive job for him then. Plus, they are HUMAN characters. Flawed and imperfect, we may not agree that the flaws or imperfections are depicted they way we would like to see them, but rather agree that the presence of them is much more necessary for connection than a "perfect" character.


----------



## Explorer

Saw it.

Liked it.



Spoiler



I thought it pretty obvious that the breakdown of the Engineer in the first scene was on Earth. There's already a wealth of cross-genetic effects in the Engineers' work elsewhere in the Alien canon. There's the dog/bull alien form from Alien 3, for example, or Ripley's DNA having alien traits in Alien Resurrection, and the Alien Queen having human characteristics, and the offspring being even more human due to coming from a uterus.

With the Engineers being so capable with genetic engineering, and so sure of themselves, I can imagine it being a high honor to be allowed to contribute the basic blueprint to any world considered for Engineer bioforming.

I would think the eggs would come from a bioweapon reaching maturity and being able to lay eggs, but that part of the life cycle wouldn't be integral to the deployment stage. We saw that just having a dot of the black fluid in the vial was sufficient to generate alien larvae in the one guy, and to allow him to impregnate that cute chick with an entire gestating Cuddler.


----------



## The Uncreator

^The last two words make a great band name


----------



## vampiregenocide

The Uncreator said:


> Wow, had no idea he was UK born, quite an impressive job for him then. Plus, they are HUMAN characters. Flawed and imperfect, we may not agree that the flaws or imperfections are depicted they way we would like to see them, but rather agree that the presence of them is much more necessary for connection than a "perfect" character.



Idris Elba is an amazing actor. He was in a series called Luther and was incredible. Good to see him scoring some big movie roles like this one.


----------



## eaeolian

vampiregenocide said:


> To be honest, it's more of it's own thing. Ridley Scott has said there will more than likely me sequels to the storyline of Prometheus. They still haven't explained a lot of what we see in Alien.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> We see no eggs. No facehuggers (the large squid could be one, but even so) and the ship that the team find in the first Alien film doesn't seem to be the one that crashes in Prometheus. They find a dead Engineer in the cockpit of that ship, however in Prometheus he isn't there.





Spoiler



Remember David makes that comment about there being "lots of ships" available? Maybe the one the Nostromo finds has a different "flavor" of weaponry?


----------



## synrgy

Phrygian said:


> The holes in the plot I kinda liked, I hate movies who sum up too much at the end and you don't have to think for yourself. But what annoyed me was this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> At the end, they make a big scene out of her having less than 30 seconds of oxygen left and barely making it to the safety pod before it empties - did that magically refill after she saw the engineer and xenomorph? That last ride to the ship took her more than a few seconds, probably 20 minutes or so, so it should have been impossible for her to make the trip since she would suffocate in her suit.



For all the points I missed, I can actually answer that one!! 



Spoiler



Shaw fills her backpack with extra oxygen canisters the moment she reaches the crashed escape pod. She grabbed at least 5 or 6 of them. It was a very deliberate shot, albeit a brief one.


----------



## Demiurge

synrgy said:


> For all the points I missed, I can actually answer that one!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Shaw fills her backpack with extra oxygen canisters the moment she reaches the crashed escape pod. She grabbed at least 5 or 6 of them. It was a very deliberate shot, albeit a brief one.



I thought it was Coors Light, because of all the crossover advertisement. 

WTF


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr-

Michael Fassbender's from parent's were Irish and German!!!

The only conclusion to draw from this coupling is:
_The Creator truly has allowed the results of freewill to be experienced in this reality!_

He was interviewed on Top Gear;


There seems to be quite a lot of bonus material for that interview. Could be some good lols hidden in there...
Let me google that for you

Yet to see the film, I'll probably go soon. Looking forward to more Ridley.


----------



## guitarmadillo

Saw it last night. First Alien movie for me. I got a little paranoid when I took a dump this morning. Had to make sure it didn't have tentacles


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts

Visually attractive. Ill thought out. Didn't resent it out though...


----------



## vampiregenocide

eaeolian said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Remember David makes that comment about there being "lots of ships" available? Maybe the one the Nostromo finds has a different "flavor" of weaponry?





Spoiler



Exactly man. I think I mentioned earlier in the thread, but maybe there are multiple models of xenomorph in the same way we have different kinds of tanks and guns.


----------



## The Uncreator

Wasn't gonna take me long, on my third viewing of the movie already 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...d-synth-orchestra-death-metal-no-guitars.html


----------



## mcleanab

Saw it...

Dug it...

Worth the wait...

Some cheesy moments, but overall pretty frakkin' good... music was good too...

I have a question about the end, but can't seem to get the font to come out green and hidden... the only control I have is to change the color of the font, not the background...

EDIT: Never mind! Read some spoilers back a few pages and got some answers... but LOVE the questions posed in this film...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Imbrium998 said:


> Just saw it and I left scratching my head. I am an Alien Mythos fan, but that did not stop me from enjoying the move. What I did find myself doing was noticing the 2.5 dimensional character developments:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The bridge crew that decided (in a very "Independence Day"-esque manner) it was time for them to act by killing themselves...and carrying on a joke like they were the loosing team at the bowling league.
> 
> The inspirational speech in Shaw's quarters before the end of the movie throttled up, with the background music that was awful cheesy.
> 
> I don't care who you are, but if you had just landed on a planet that is the first evidence of alien life...would you be on your knees poking at a snake like thing coming out of the water? I don't know about any of you, but I wouldn't be doing that on THIS planet!
> 
> 
> 
> There are more of course...but you get my point



Yeah those things irked me too... "filling in the gaps on your own" is an approach you can take with a certain type of film (Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy anyone?) but not with a film like this, it's just obvious laziness on behalf of the film.


----------



## The Uncreator

^ Or laziness of the viewer.

Didn't take me hardly any effort to come to any conclusions.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Spoiler



While the biologist poking the alien cobra did annoy me (Seriously? You an idiot? Don't poke freaky aliens!), the crew flying into the alien ship made perfect sense. Idris Elba's character made it clear earlier in the film that he'd do whatever it takes to make sure that shit didn't get off-planet. He knew what the potential repercussions would be, as did his crew mates. When the safety of your planet is at stake and you're watching people around you die from this alien technology, you're going to be forced to make big decisions that could save lives. The captain knew what he had to do and was prepared to do it from the beginning. His willingness to leave two crew members inside an alien ship over night so as not to endanger anyone else is a testament to that.

The Shaw pep-talk I can't remember though, so can't comment on that.


----------



## synrgy

Yeah, I don't think laziness is to blame. Leaving things open does seem to have been pretty deliberate. Let's just hope that Scott - who's 74, now - sticks around long enough to do a follow-up.

I watched it again late last night and it seemed to gain some value on the 2nd viewing. Caught some details I didn't catch the first time through. Just about everything made more sense - in more carefully considered context. It's easy to get lost in the spectacle (and the fact that the 2nd act explodes in about 9 different directions) during the first viewing, but with the element of surprise removed on the 2nd viewing, I found it much easier to keep track of everything.



Spoiler



Speaking of which, one issue I do still have is that this time, I know for SURE that I watched Shaw trap Cuddles in the medical machine immediately after the C-section, and she ran decontamination on the machine, effectively killing Cuddles inside it. The way the scene plays (it ends with a long shot of Cuddles laying completely limp/lifeless in the machine's claw) we're definitely led to believe that Cuddles is dead. I just don't like how they chose to play that. The surprise of super-size Cuddles at the end would still be a surprise if the last time we saw it was when it was baby-squid-sized, wouldn't it? Why do we have to be purposely led to believe Cuddles is dead for that scene to be effective later? I don't mind surprises and 'gotcha' moments, but not via deliberate, visual deception..



Anyway, I've been scouring the net reviewing various theories, deconstructions, etc, and there's a very sincere dialog taking place between viewers of many stripes. There's a lot of intrigue surrounding all the new mythology, there are wikis being created, etc. On that alone, I'd say the film was a success, despite my early trepidation.

I mean, I can see myself re-watching this one over the years. Avatar, on the other hand, I haven't watched since it was in theaters, and I have no interest to see it again any time in the foreseeable future.

There's a decent article (heavy on spoilers! you've been warned!) here: The 15 Big Ideas in Prometheus | /Film

*edit*
One more question I do have..


Spoiler



At the end, Shaw says something along the lines of "They were going to kill us, and then they changed their mind. I want to know why."

Uhm.. What - at any moment during the entire film - could have possibly given her the idea that they ever changed their minds about destroying Earth? If anything, considering that the only Engineer she met in person was clearly hell-bent on destroying Earth, and then tried to settle for killing Shaw instead, I can't figure out how she would come to any conclusion beyond "They were going to kill us."


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

vampiregenocide said:


> Idris Elba is an amazing actor. He was in a series called Luther and was incredible. Good to see him scoring some big movie roles like this one.



Don't forget "The Wire." he was great in that, but then again, everyone was.


----------



## Demiurge

synrgy said:


> One more question I do have..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> At the end, Shaw says something along the lines of "They were going to kill us, and then they changed their mind. I want to know why."
> 
> Uhm.. What - at any moment during the entire film - could have possibly given her the idea that they ever changed their minds about destroying Earth? If anything, considering that the only Engineer she met in person was clearly hell-bent on destroying Earth, and then tried to settle for killing Shaw instead, I can't figure out how she would come to any conclusion beyond "They were going to kill us."





Spoiler



I guess what she said was based off of her interpretation of the situation, which I suppose is debatable. The ship was stocked full of biological weapons with the navigation system apparently set for Earth- Shaw seemed to think that the installation was abandoned, as if the Engineers decided to call-off the mission. 

BUT, if it were truly abandoned, then why was there an Engineer waiting in stasis for mobilization? He certainly wasted no time after he got pissed-off at Weyland, etc. to start his mission. Also, if anything, it seemed that any amount of abandonment would seem to be the result of (per the holographic records) the weapons backfiring on them and not a magnanimous gesture.


----------



## synrgy

Demiurge said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I guess what she said was based off of her interpretation of the situation, which I suppose is debatable. The ship was stocked full of biological weapons with the navigation system apparently set for Earth- Shaw seemed to think that the installation was abandoned, as if the Engineers decided to call-off the mission.
> 
> BUT, if it were truly abandoned, then why was there an Engineer waiting in stasis for mobilization? He certainly wasted no time after he got pissed-off at Weyland, etc. to start his mission. Also, if anything, it seemed that any amount of abandonment would seem to be the result of (per the holographic records) the weapons backfiring on them and not a magnanimous gesture.





Spoiler



It's also possible I heard her backwards, maybe? I suppose it's pretty easy to mishear between "were" and "weren't". I guess it does actually make more sense, if she had said it the other way..


----------



## Demiurge

synrgy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's also possible I heard her backwards, maybe? I suppose it's pretty easy to mishear between "were" and "weren't". I guess it does actually make more sense, if she had said it the other way..





Spoiler



Well, regardless, she's going to their home planet with her trusty android head, and she's going to get her explanation/apology. _Prometheus 2: Try Running From Thousands of Them With Staples in Your Belly_


----------



## Explorer

Remember this guy?









Spoiler



I like how many people keep wondering how someone involved in biology wouldn't be more worried about the dangers of certain creatures... like there's no examples of the same behavior in the real world.

Shaw said that they had created us, and then they changed their minds, She wanted to know why.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Explorer said:


> Remember this guy?




Difference being, Steve Irwin had decades and decades of research and personal experience to fall back on when interacting with the animals he did. I'm sure if he saw an alien cobra, he would think twice before grappling with it.


----------



## eaeolian

synrgy said:


> One more question I do have..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> At the end, Shaw says something along the lines of "They were going to kill us, and then they changed their mind. I want to know why."
> 
> Uhm.. What - at any moment during the entire film - could have possibly given her the idea that they ever changed their minds about destroying Earth? If anything, considering that the only Engineer she met in person was clearly hell-bent on destroying Earth, and then tried to settle for killing Shaw instead, I can't figure out how she would come to any conclusion beyond "They were going to kill us."





Spoiler



You're missing a pause. "They made us. They were going to kill us. They changed their mind. Why?" She wasn't saying they changed their mind about killing us, she was saying they changed their mind about *creating* us.


----------



## eaeolian

Explorer said:


> Remember this guy?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I like how many people keep wondering how someone involved in biology wouldn't be more worried about the dangers of certain creatures... like there's no examples of the same behavior in the real world.





Spoiler



Prometheus never mentions contact with any other alien life forms - so if you're a xenobiologist, and this is the first alien you've ever seen, and you're probably pre-disposed to think you're superior. Or, the opposite could be true. You only go into that field if you're not going to be afraid of things you've never seen before, IMO. I know people in the sciences that are that foolish, actually. 





Explorer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Shaw said that they had created us, and then they changed their minds, She wanted to know why.





Spoiler



Sniped!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

vampiregenocide said:


> Difference being, Steve Irwin had decades and decades of research and personal experience to fall back on when interacting with the animals he did. I'm sure if he saw an alien cobra, he would think twice before grappling with it.


 
I don't know bout that guy. 

"Krikey, now what I'munna do, is I'munna sneak up behind'er, and I'munna jam me thumb in'er butthole. 'At aughta really piss'er off!"


----------



## -42-

Spoiler



Fuckin' c-sections man. My abdomen is going to be aching for months, and I don't even have a womb.


----------



## synrgy

Spoiler heavy (you've been warned!) but hilarious:


----------



## The Uncreator

Having watched it a 4th time, I noticed a lot of stuff that I didn't before. Like David's fingerprint when he is holding the infected material, shows the weyland corporation symbol, which was pretty cool. 

Also, Noomi Rapace's performance gets better every time, she really steals the movie along with Michael Fassbender.


----------



## pink freud

There's a lot of green going on so this might have already been talked about:



Spoiler



In Alien, we first see the Engineer sitting at his telescope/pilot seat with his chest burst open. The logical conclusion is that he died in that chair. Prometheus has him dieing in the lifeboat, so that's a fairly significant plot hole.

There seems to be a lot of discussion on alien forms. Remember that the form of the alien is semi-dependent on the incubating life-form. In Alien III it used a dog, and if I remember right it was a bit more canine in nature (it ran more like a dog, at least).

Perhaps the engineers have enough mass that the alien could go from larva to grown without chest-busting and eating other people? The movie skipped a stage of development, and switched around some others. 

Essentially, the movie is pretty much fine on its own, but kind of falls apart if you try for continuity.


----------



## Xaios

pink freud said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be a lot of discussion on alien forms. Remember that the form of the alien is semi-dependent on the incubating life-form. In Alien III it used a dog, and if I remember right it was a bit more canine in nature (it ran more like a dog, at least).





Spoiler



Interesting tidbit: depending on which version of Alien III you're watching, the alien incubates in either a dog or a ox.


----------



## synrgy

pink freud said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In Alien, we first see the Engineer sitting at his telescope/pilot seat with his chest burst open. The logical conclusion is that he died in that chair. Prometheus has him dieing in the lifeboat, so that's a fairly significant plot hole.



That's actually not a plot hole at all.



Spoiler



As Ridley Scott has stated approximately eleventy bajillion times, Prometheus is not a direct prequel to Alien. 

More specifically, Prometheus isn't taking place on the same planet on which the Nostromo encounters the Xenomorphs in Alien, or the marines encounter in Aliens. If such isn't made obvious based on the drastically different atmospheres alone, one needs only reference the planet names: Alien = LV-246, Prometheus = LV-223. The crashed Engineer/ship we see in Alien/Aliens has no direct connection to the events we see in Prometheus.



Gonna see it again tonight with a couple of friends who haven't seen it yet. I'm looking forward to it. This will be my third viewing, and the more time I have to let the details sink in, the more I find to appreciate in the subtlety of the film. I hear there's a crap-ton of extra footage we didn't get to see, but I'm hoping it stays in the vaults. Having had time to chew on it, I think the film mostly works great as it is. 

My only real gripe at this point is


Spoiler



why didn't Vickers just TURN?!


----------



## pink freud

synrgy said:


> That's actually not a plot hole at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> As Ridley Scott has stated approximately eleventy bajillion times, Prometheus is not a direct prequel to Alien.
> 
> More specifically, Prometheus isn't taking place on the same planet on which the Nostromo encounters the Xenomorphs in Alien, or the marines encounter in Aliens. If such isn't made obvious based on the drastically different atmospheres alone, one needs only reference the planet names: Alien = LV-246, Prometheus = LV-223. The crashed Engineer/ship we see in Alien/Aliens has no direct connection to the events we see in Prometheus.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna see it again tonight with a couple of friends who haven't seen it yet. I'm looking forward to it. This will be my third viewing, and the more time I have to let the details sink in, the more I find to appreciate in the subtlety of the film. I hear there's a crap-ton of extra footage we didn't get to see, but I'm hoping it stays in the vaults. Having had time to chew on it, I think the film mostly works great as it is.
> 
> My only real gripe at this point is
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> why didn't Vickers just TURN?!


----------



## VILARIKA

synrgy said:


> My only real gripe at this point is
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> why didn't Vickers just TURN?!



I started to laugh at that part, I couldn't understand it either . I thought I was the only one in the theater that thought something was odd about it.


----------



## Volteau

WARNING! This whole post is pretty spoiler heavy, you have been warned! And sorry, have no clue as to how to apply that green thingy around the text.



vampiregenocide said:


> Difference being, Steve Irwin had decades and decades of research and personal experience to fall back on when interacting with the animals he did. I'm sure if he saw an alien cobra, he would think twice before grappling with it.



End of that discussion 



pink freud said:


>





Spoiler



THIS! I was thinking this throughout that whole part. Stupidest thing I've seen in a while. Charlize Theron escapes the ship, runs like hell, only to die saying "NO! NO! NO!"... sure.

That being said, I'm pretty torn with this movie. I love the landscapes to death. Some of the most beautiful use of grey I have ever seen. But the interior of the cave seemed too simple in contrast with its exterior.

When the movie started, my initial hypothesis was that this race of "Engineers" was trying to escape some alien race that had invaded their homeland, and were desperately seeking new planets in which to spread their seed, in the off-chance that one of them carries on their legacy. I would have hoped that the star maps were a kind of "in case this planet evolves our kind, this is home" type thing. Of course, they came back in different time periods but I imagine an easy explanation could've developed and still would've made more sense than the end. 

It all started going downhill for me when they discover that the ship is actually a military vessel sent to destroy life on Earth. I mean, I understand that Shaw's purpose in not returning to Earth was exactly to find out WHY they wanted to destroy it after having created life, but I have to ask myself: What threat could humans have represented to these Engineers? The death of these creatures came 2,000 years ago (the one's in the cave/ship), so what? Did the Engineers consider the Romans to be a malignant force that had to be destroyed? Or did they foresee humans as developing the necessary technology that would lead to the creators destruction? Meh...

Another thing was the dialogue. Charlize Theron has the worst of it in my opinion because of two scenes: 1) When she says "I know... FATHER!" I don't really remember if she says I know or what, but the fact that she had to state that Wayland was her father was like Scott slapping our intellect in the... brain. It was unnecessary, and yeah, it bothered me. And 2) When David disconnects his cam and she says "Son of a bitch. He disconnected me." She could have ended it in the SoB part and we would have understood what was going on... since we SAW it... Another hilarious line: "DIE!" Screams Shaw...

For the great positive: Michael Fassbender. His acting was superb. He took what seemed to be a very stale script and made it wonderful. He should be in every movie that exists.

But meh, being the sci-fi freak that I am, I'm probably buying the CE (if they come out with on) anyway.

P.S. this movie has made me wanna play EVE online again.


----------



## pink freud

Another thing, if one of my female companions ever has to


Spoiler



giver herself an abortion in a multi-billion dollar piece of equipment


 I'd like to think I'd giver her a "how ya doing?" or at the very least


Spoiler



go get the alien fetus out of said equipment (where-upon I'd find it wasn't so dead)


.


----------



## The Uncreator

Volteau said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It all started going downhill for me when they discover that the ship is actually a military vessel sent to destroy life on Earth. I mean, I understand that Shaw's purpose in not returning to Earth was exactly to find out WHY they wanted to destroy it after having created life, but I have to ask myself: What threat could humans have represented to these Engineers? The death of these creatures came 2,000 years ago (the one's in the cave/ship), so what? Did the Engineers consider the Romans to be a malignant force that had to be destroyed? Or did they foresee humans as developing the necessary technology that would lead to the creators destruction? Meh...





Spoiler



Its not that they represent a threat, they could represent a failure to the Engineers, a disgrace to what they should have been. Humans could be a failed experiment, and the Engineers (as I have deduced them to be) are highly methodical, logic driven beings. Cold, calculating to be cliche. Thus why the last Engineer disregards Ellie Shaw when she runs away, she is no threat, the others were just in the way, an annoyance (such as David, whose attempt at communication could have been insulting). 

I firmly believe that people do not THINK enough about this movie, there is a lot of deduction, a lot of intellectual entertainment to be had if you enjoy the movie after its over so to speak. The answers were not handed to you, so you must think about them. Its interpretation, and all art I believe should lend itself to viewer interpretation to some degree.



Also

[spoiler.]

Insert spoiler text here, minus the period at the end.

[/spoiler.]


----------



## Volteau

The Uncreator said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Its not that they represent a threat, they could represent a failure to the Engineers, a disgrace to what they should have been. Humans could be a failed experiment, and the Engineers (as I have deduced them to be) are highly methodical, logic driven beings. Cold, calculating to be cliche. Thus why the last Engineer disregards Ellie Shaw when she runs away, she is no threat, the others were just in the way, an annoyance (such as David, whose attempt at communication could have been insulting).
> 
> I firmly believe that people do not THINK enough about this movie, there is a lot of deduction, a lot of intellectual entertainment to be had if you enjoy the movie after its over so to speak. The answers were not handed to you, so you must think about them. Its interpretation, and all art I believe should lend itself to viewer interpretation to some degree.
> 
> 
> 
> Also
> 
> [spoiler.]
> 
> Insert spoiler text here, minus the period at the end.
> 
> [/spoiler.]





Spoiler



Still doesn't make much sense as to why they would care. All the resources spent on trying to eliminate us could simply be put into creating new life in some other planet. They have the technology. It would be easy for them. And if we believe your theory, why are there star maps? To see if we could grow intellectually enough to understand and decrypt them so we could then travel to wherever they were? And then, where they were was... a military instalment not even remotely close to their own planet. If so, then hey! We made it, so why kill us? We have proved we have advanced enough to travel through space and decode all the little passwords to each door. So failed experiment? Maybe 2k years ago they might have had a reason to eliminate us, but clearly not now. Hell, we decrypted their language.

Another thing I forgot to mention that I found LUDICROUS was the fact that the geologist (who loved rocks) of the group got lost... in a cave. Everyone else got out fine, but the GEOLOGIST got lost.



Thanks for the spoiler tutorial!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I've not heard a convincing plot hole from anyone, they can all be easily explained with a bit of thought. This isn't a film that hands all the facts to you. It was made to provoke thought and discussion, and it has succeeded in that sense.


----------



## Volteau

There might not have been plot holes (which I don't agree with), but there were so many other things (many which I and others have pointed out) that made this movie not stand out... at all. Buffy the Vampire Slayer didn't have plot holes, yet it was a terrible film (which I was obsessed with at the age of like 10 or something ).


----------



## vampiregenocide

Well that's just a matter of opinion. If people don't like something then that's fair enough. I was just referring to the statements that it had plot holes.


----------



## The Uncreator

vampiregenocide said:


> I've not heard a convincing plot hole from anyone, they can all be easily explained with a bit of thought. This isn't a film that hands all the facts to you. It was made to provoke thought and discussion, and it has succeeded in that sense.



I agree very much, loved it so much I saw it 4 times in a week. Honestly plan to see it again.


----------



## Watty

Volteau said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I forgot to mention that I found LUDICROUS was the fact that the geologist (who loved rocks) of the group got lost... in a cave. Everyone else got out fine, but the GEOLOGIST got lost.





Spoiler



I'm not a follower of the Alien franchise, so I wasn't overly concerned with how the plot fit into the other movies. As a result, I was focused on other details; one such being....what the hell happened to the biologist after he had his throat raped by the "beautiful snake?" Seems that the aliens wanted to kill the humans utilizing the corpses and that, had they used glasses in addition to the tattoo'd guy, they might have accomplished said goal. 

And I know they did things for the sake of it being a movie, but.....COME ON. Your dead crew member's camera switches on right outside your door and you see him in a pile and don't immediately assume he was either put there (look for "putter") or something was hiding in him (in which case you'd shoot it). Presumably these guys are elite military and they get suckered by a primitive predatory life form.

Regardless, it was a pretty crazy movie. Good....but crazy.


----------



## GazPots

Finally managed to see this movie and was struck by how stunning it looked. 

3D seemed rather awesome in how they used it and not made it feel cheap. Sure some of the stupid things had me laughing.


Spoiler



Like Vickers retarded death and how Shaw barrel rolled 3 times and somehow escaped the ship landing on her even though it was like 4 stories wide. Also the mutant mohawk eventualy appearing and the captain looking confused by this.




Will add to my collection when it comes out of DVD for sure. Needs a rewatch to see the things i've missed upon first watch.

9/10 for me, but i'm a HUGE Alien and sci-fi nerd.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> I've not heard a convincing plot hole from anyone, they can all be easily explained with a bit of thought. This isn't a film that hands all the facts to you. It was made to provoke thought and discussion, and it has succeeded in that sense.



You could say the same about Transformers 3 though. Anyone who's kept up with Ridley Scott's work in the last few years will have seen him get lazier and lazier at making films. He just doesn't have "it" anymore.


----------



## highlordmugfug

vampiregenocide said:


> We don't know that, I am just assuming it to be the case. We know they visited Earth at some point, and I'm betting that's what happened when they did.


I agree. And much love to you for being able to figure out what seems to have been lost on a lot of people (in your huge spoiler tagged post a few pages back, and even though it took really no effort to understand those things).



Explorer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Shaw said that they had created us, and then they changed their minds, She wanted to know why.


Ah. Thank you.  That was one thing I didn't quite understand. I thought, like a lot of other people apparently, that Shaw was retarded for thinking they changed their minds about destroying us when the woken Engineer's second move was to kill everyone close enough to him.



Spoiler



That and why beardyman came back as a caveman were the only two things I didn't really get.





vampiregenocide said:


> I've not heard a convincing plot hole from anyone, they can all be easily explained with a bit of thought. This isn't a film that hands all the facts to you. It was made to provoke thought and discussion, and it has succeeded in that sense.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Spoiler



Regarding "Cuddles", my theory was that with each infection, and depending on the host (Holloway obviously couldn't give birth to it beacuase he was a guy, but Shaw could) the creature evolved in a different way. 

The ONE thing that bugged me about this movie is that the entire final 5 minutes depends on a decapitated synth. It was my understanding that decapition is an effective way to kill a synth. ()


----------



## synrgy

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding "Cuddles", my theory was that with each infection, and depending on the host (Holloway obviously couldn't give birth to it beacuase he was a guy, but Shaw could) the creature evolved in a different way.
> 
> The ONE thing that bugged me about this movie is that the entire final 5 minutes depends on a decapitated synth. It was my understanding that decapition is an effective way to kill a synth.





Spoiler



I think the movie makes it clear that the black goo - whatever it is - can't just create something from nothing. It can make things based on what it has to work with. Presumably, the only infected part of Holloway which made it's way into Shaw was sperm, which -if correct - more or less explains why 'Cuddles' was 'born' looking so much like a sperm/squid hybrid.

As for decapitated David, there's a couple points to consider. A) Don't forget that in previous Alien movies, we've seen Ash and Bishop still function after being decapitated. Granted, they're not walking around, but they are able or are made able to communicate.



I've compiled a few links to various write-ups and opinions (ALL ARE SPOILER HEAVY) which I believe offer some very good theories and/or some clarification on various points directly from Lindelof:

My Inconvenient Life | Prometheus Answers Stuff About Alien, Asserts There Is A 3rd Alien Race, Poses New Questions
SPOILER ALERT - Did you catch the Engineer kneeling/Genuflecting? | Prometheus-Movie.com
All of Your Lingering Prometheus Questions, Answered!
Prometheus: 6 Answers To The Key Questions
'Prometheus' Secrets Spilled By Co-Writer Damon Lindelof - Music, Celebrity, Artist News | MTV.com


----------



## synrgy

There is one scene that doesn't make sense, to me. Not in terms of "OMG, plot hoalz!", but in terms of basic continuity.



Spoiler



During the 2nd act where the Captain and the crew go back into the ruins to find Milburn & Fifield, once they find Milburn's body in the giant-head-room there's a series of deliberate shots in which the crew is shown looking into Milburn's throat, where they see something wiggling. A worm-like-creature comes shooting out of his throat at the crew, knocking them off their feet. Meanwhile, the camera is simultaneously showing cut-away shots of Holloway's condition worsening, as the whole team starts to panic.

On screen, there's no resolution at all to the worm-like-creature shooting out of Milburn's throat. What happens to it? What the hell is the point of that shot? The way the scene plays out, it's just like "Oh hey, let's completely ignore the creature that just burst out of our dead colleague's throat, and focus all of our attention on the guy who looks sick over there"..


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Spoiler



It slithered away into the giant puddle of black goo, making it impossible to find. Holloway's worsening condition served as a distraction, and they all left the cave immediately after


----------



## vampiregenocide

synrgy said:


> There is one scene that doesn't make sense, to me. Not in terms of "OMG, plot hoalz!", but in terms of basic continuity.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> During the 2nd act where the Captain and the crew go back into the ruins to find Milburn & Fifield, once they find Milburn's body in the giant-head-room there's a series of deliberate shots in which the crew is shown looking into Milburn's throat, where they see something wiggling. A worm-like-creature comes shooting out of his throat at the crew, knocking them off their feet. Meanwhile, the camera is simultaneously showing cut-away shots of Holloway's condition worsening, as the whole team starts to panic.
> 
> On screen, there's no resolution at all to the worm-like-creature shooting out of Milburn's throat. What happens to it? What the hell is the point of that shot? The way the scene plays out, it's just like "Oh hey, let's completely ignore the creature that just burst out of our dead colleague's throat, and focus all of our attention on the guy who looks sick over there"..



I don't remember that bit. :| When I say it, they just saw the dead bodies and were like 'omg' and that was it.


----------



## synrgy

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It slithered away into the giant puddle of black goo, making it impossible to find. Holloway's worsening condition served as a distraction, and they all left the cave immediately after



Am I crazy, or did you just try to answer my question by repeating my own question back to me as an answer? 



Spoiler



We clearly both saw how the scene played out.  What I don't understand is why the director/editor chose to even bother showing us anything coming out of Milburn's dead body, if there's no on-screen resolution to it. It's just such a throw-away moment. If I were editing, I may have just gone with visual confirmation that Milburn was dead, and left it at that. Instead, it plays out such that the audience thinks there's a new threat to at least 2 of the crew members, but the idea is just as swiftly abandoned, as though it never happened..


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Oh ok, my mistake then. It is a pretty pointless scene, now that i think about it.


----------



## Xaios

Went and saw it on Imax 3D on Sunday. It was pretty cool. Not great, but good.


----------



## highlordmugfug

synrgy said:


> Am I crazy, or did you just try to answer my question by repeating my own question back to me as an answer?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> We clearly both saw how the scene played out.  What I don't understand is why the director/editor chose to even bother showing us anything coming out of Milburn's dead body, if there's no on-screen resolution to it. It's just such a throw-away moment. If I were editing, I may have just gone with visual confirmation that Milburn was dead, and left it at that. Instead, it plays out such that the audience thinks there's a new threat to at least 2 of the crew members, but the idea is just as swiftly abandoned, as though it never happened..





Spoiler



The point of that scene was to show them that indeed something was around and alive, and that it had killed Milburn, and was inside his body. He didn't just fall down and die, and Beardyman (I don't remember his name ) didn't kill him then himself or vice versa. They don't necessarily have to have a huge fight/kill/chase scene with every creature to make any mention/showing of it have a point in a movie.


----------



## mountainjam

Just got out of the theater, insane fucking movie.


----------



## fps

Scar Symmetry said:


> Not massively disappointed, but only because my expectations of it decreased more and more as the release date drew nearer. I'm thinking they shouldn't have bothered with this movie, it goes nowhere and is nothing anyone hasn't seen before. The only redeeming feature was half-baked ideas about what technology we will have in the future.



Awww I was a little sad coming into this thread and seeing your first post from a year ago then finding this one here! 

It was an awful film which made little sense unfortunately, and the glaring holes in the plot and characters meant the unanswered issues that were MEANT to be there got washed in with all the problems that weren't meant to be there, and became more errors. 

A very inarticulate film. Like a long and unwelcome conversation about the nature of existence with a staggering, spitting drunk in a pub.


----------



## fps

The Uncreator said:


> I think this movie requires you to enjoy it without analyzing too far into it, there are some very MINOR logical fallacies, but nothing that detracts from the actual story, or design of the universe.
> 
> BTW, Seen it twice in less than 24 hours, I love this film. Noomi Rapace does such an excellent job!



.



Spoiler



MINOR!? They take a bunch of ruffians on a 1 TRILLION DOLLAR mission and they don't even know what their jobs are? The pick some cyber punk who doesn't get on with other people when most of the top scientists in the world would want to be a part of this mission? They get to another PLANET, and apparently when they find there's a bit of oxygen they think it's OK to take off their helmets? What about bacteria? What about what they're introducing into the ecosystem? Are you KIDDING ME!?!?!? They go wandering out there, disobey orders and there's no way of getting them to obey, no way of making sure there is a plan that is stuck to? They couldn't be this amateurish, it just wouldn't happen, nothing would be left to chance.A woman has major, major surgery then just runs off and jumps about. Why? Would it not have been more tense in the more realistic situation where she would have been UTTERLY VULNERABLE TO EVERYTHING


 The whole way the plot and characters happened made it clear that whoever is ultimately responsible for the plot of this film considered the audience to be a fish tank of gurgling stupidity, whose only interest was in staring at shiny pictures like new-born babies


----------



## Scar Symmetry

fps said:


> Awww I was a little sad coming into this thread and seeing your first post from a year ago then finding this one here!
> 
> It was an awful film which made little sense unfortunately, and the glaring holes in the plot and characters meant the unanswered issues that were MEANT to be there got washed in with all the problems that weren't meant to be there, and became more errors.
> 
> A very inarticulate film. Like a long and unwelcome conversation about the nature of existence with a staggering, spitting drunk in a pub.







fps said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> MINOR!? They take a bunch of ruffians on a 1 TRILLION DOLLAR mission and they don't even know what their jobs are? The pick some cyber punk who doesn't get on with other people when most of the top scientists in the world would want to be a part of this mission? They get to another PLANET, and apparently when they find there's a bit of oxygen they think it's OK to take off their helmets? What about bacteria? What about what they're introducing into the ecosystem? Are you KIDDING ME!?!?!? They go wandering out there, disobey orders and there's no way of getting them to obey, no way of making sure there is a plan that is stuck to? They couldn't be this amateurish, it just wouldn't happen, nothing would be left to chance.A woman has major, major surgery then just runs off and jumps about. Why? Would it not have been more tense in the more realistic situation where she would have been UTTERLY VULNERABLE TO EVERYTHING
> 
> 
> The whole way the plot and characters happened made it clear that whoever is ultimately responsible for the plot of this film considered the audience to be a fish tank of gurgling stupidity, whose only interest was in staring at shiny pictures like new-born babies





The parts of the film you mentioned; at each of them I made this face  There were also a few laughs of "oh for goodness sake" at the end of the film by both men and women... sounds like they were just as impressed as I was.

The whole film just felt really, really lazily made and an insult to movie goers (with the recent influx of good movies recently Hollywood have realised that the general public aren't fucking idiots)... it just doesn't make sense to me. Giving the makers of this film two thumbs up is literally saying: "Please Mr. Robin Hood Ridley and Mr. Lost Lindelof, make more dumb, lazy, meandering shit that I then have to go out of my way to justify spending good money on because I WILL go to see your lazy slop.


----------



## thedonal

Finally saw this on Saturday in 3D.

Generally, I thoroughly enjoyed it. Though I think it'll take a few viewings to take it all in. The film had a few nicely gross moments and made me jump (and grin) a few times too, which were both welcome things.

It was the best use of 3D I've seen- unlike Thor or Avengers that really overdid the effect (and it gets hella flickery in fast moving scenes), Scott used it to fully enhance the landscapes and sense of space in the film and did so brilliantly (I was approaching a sense of vertigo when the ship approached the planet).

The plot was OK- nice and grandiose, but a bit obvious in places and messy overall. Characters were often badly handled- they seemed to do stupid things in places JUST to move the story forward, rather than being well written to drive the story or add depth/tension. A shame. David was ace though. 

the final scene (won't spoil) was very clumsy in hindsight, even though I smiled with fondness at what they were doing.

It was all set way before Alien and while wasn't really about setting that up (in this movie), it did start me thinking about how they'll handle the link. I hope it will be in a better crafted fashion with more subtlety and also fill out the universe further (Earth, Weyland-Yutani etc).


----------



## mcleanab

Scar Symmetry said:


> Anyone who's kept up with Ridley Scott's work in the last few years will have seen him get lazier and lazier at making films.



I don't know about lazier, but *PROMETHEUS* just felt rushed to me... 

Apples and oranges but, I just watched *2001: A SPACE ODYSSEY* again for the first time in YEARS and was just stunned at the care and time the whole film took with characters and the way the viewer (at least me) went on the journey with them as it happened. (That scene when David Bowman exits the pod to work on the Discovery's antenna and it seems like forever you just hear him breathing... damn... and the opening "Dawn of Man" when the apes discover the monolith... lots of time yet not a wasted moment... another damn.)

I loved how big *PROMETHEUS* was in scale/scope, I just wish it would have taken it's time....

A good example from the Alien franchise: I loved that moment in *ALIENS* when Ridley is duct-taping the blow torch to the huge gun/grenade launcher and loading it, taping a flashlight to it all while heading down the elevator to go rescue the girl... it seemed like this incredible 4 minute scene where you just felt her panic, fear, determination to get it done. I wanted more of that for *PROMETHEUS.*

It seemed like there was an agenda as opposed to just telling a good story. But hey, I'm not making multi-million dollar movies, so what do I know... and no one ever built a monument to a critic, so... here's to Ridley giving it a shot and at least entertaining me for a couple of hours!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I think we all wanted more of the masterpiece that was Alien... looks like the fact it will remain alone in it's greatness will make it even more special going forward in film.


----------



## Monk

Prometheuses is now officially in pre-production:

On track for 2014/2015.

Ridley Scott, Noomi Rapace, and Michael Fassbender are signed on. 

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1691000/prometheus-sequel.jhtml


----------



## Ashahalasin

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Danukenator

I was really disappointed that this film was going to be a prequel. I liked the idea that it was a fresh idea in a genre that has had far to many duds in recent years. Alien/Aliens were both great films so I was excited to learn some more back story by the original director.

After seeing the film I was a little baffled. It has nothing to do with alien. It was all just a marketing trick. Sure, it's cute that they show the dead alien in the ship that's in the beginning of Alien. Sure, the evil company has the same name. Outside of that, there is no relation between to two series. The tone was different, the characters didn't feel like the original characters did. The only thing that was the same, was the fact that there was a strong female lead.

Then, when you really think about it, there are a thousand plot holes. Why did the people get lost, they have a crew watching them on a super accurate 3d display that knows exactly where they are. What happened? Why didn't they just run sideways at the end? Why did the robot give the man the pill? Was he evil? How do five random dots constitute a map? 

Then there was the recurring God vs. Abiogenesis theme. First of all, the thing with the DNA made no sense. Then you have the symbol of the cross appearing, the girl's dreams. It was all really heavy handed. You were always told what to think instead of the film showing you several ideas and letting you make up the rest. You have no room to fill in the gaps on you own, it's all there for you to see. 

IMO, it was an interesting film but it didn't fill the big shoes of Alien or Aliens. It didn't have the strongest cast or writing. The stuff I pointed out was small but there was enough of it that it kept me off balance for the duration of the film.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

If my memory is correct, the "5 random dots" was a solar system. All they had to do was look at every solar system ever recorded (which, by 2193, would be a fuck-ton) and see if any matched up.


----------



## Alberto7

I had to post this:



Adam and the two interviewers really said everything I thought about the movie upon watching it 3 times. I'll give it something though; it was a very entertaining and visually stimulating film. I wouldn't mind watching it again just because of that, but it isn't what I'd consider a great movie.


----------



## The Uncreator

_After seeing the film I was a little baffled. It has nothing to do with alien. It was all just a marketing trick. Sure, it's cute that they show the dead alien in the ship that's in the beginning of Alien. Sure, the evil company has the same name. Outside of that, there is no relation between to two series. The tone was different, the characters didn't feel like the original characters did. The only thing that was the same, was the fact that there was a strong female lead.
_ 
*Actually, Prometheus takes place on LV223, Whereas Aliens in the beginning is on LV426 - Two different places. The movie was never meant to be part of the Aliens universe as a whole, Prometheus has begun a new saga apart from Aliens.


*
_Then, when you really think about it, there are a thousand plot holes. *W*hy did the people get lost, they have a crew watching them on a super accurate 3d display that knows exactly where they are. _

*Actually, when they show it, its just the captain, and I believe he is by himself. He wasn't paying attention and/ or probably was not aware they were trying to get back, just exploring.*



_What happened? Why didn't they just run sideways at the end? Why did the robot give the man the pill? Was he evil? How do five random dots constitute a map? _

*Bitch had to die somehow!  and it was pretty epic. Also, Ellie did move to the side, maybe a symbolic contrast between her intellectual superiority to her? Also, the man gave him the organic material to studies its effects. By asking him if we would do anything that was his justification for it. He is not inherently evil, he is possessed by a cold, calculating neutrality. Remember how the android behaved in the first Alien? Similar ideas there. The five dots, with the relative positions could be linked to a solar system with five major bodies including a star, by 2093 we could have millions of those mapped out.*



_Then there was the recurring God vs. Abiogenesis theme. First of all, the thing with the DNA made no sense. _

*Actually it made perfect sense. I've explained this before in this thread a few times, but its logical, and sound.


*
_Then you have the symbol of the cross appearing, the girl's dreams. It was all really heavy handed. You were always told what to think instead of the film showing you several ideas and letting you make up the rest. You have no room to fill in the gaps on you own, it's all there for you to see. _

*I think your are mistaking plot holes for those gaps you fill in by your own intellectual deduction. Those are what you are asking for here, yet complaining about before? All you've mentioned, all anyone has mentioned can be logically explained by thinking about it.*



_IMO, it was an interesting film but it didn't fill the big shoes of Alien or Aliens. It didn't have the strongest cast or writing. The stuff I pointed out was small but there was enough of it that it kept me off balance for the duration of the film.
_
*Personal opinion of course, by Noomi Rapace and Michael Fassbender were BRILLIANT.
*


----------



## Bekanor

Alberto7 said:


> I had to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> Adam and the two interviewers really said everything I thought about the movie upon watching it 3 times. I'll give it something though; it was a very entertaining and visually stimulating film. I wouldn't mind watching it again just because of that, but it isn't what I'd consider a great movie.




This is totally off-topic but I'd really like to hang out with Adam Savage, I think we'd get along.


----------



## Danukenator

*Actually, Prometheus takes place on LV223, Whereas Aliens in the beginning is on LV426 - Two different places. The movie was never meant to be part of the Aliens universe as a whole, Prometheus has begun a new saga apart from Aliens.
*

Well, fair enough. It is however in correct to state they are not part of the same universe. They have the same "replicants" and the cockpit of the alien ship is almost exactly depicted in the beginning of Alien. They may have not originally been part of the same canon but they were made to fit, regardless of if they take place in a different part of the universe. 

*Actually, when they show it, its just the captain, and I believe he is by himself. He wasn't paying attention and/ or probably was not aware they were trying to get back, just exploring.*

Yet when they left, the captain had recently communicated with the cure and had had perfect radio contact. He had also yet to have sex with that woman. If so, and you are correct, why was he hired as a captain? You'd think it would be noted that he just leaves his position for hours at a time or doesn't pay attention for hours at a time. 


*Also, the man gave him the organic material to studies its effects. By asking him if we would do anything that was his justification for it. He is not inherently evil, he is possessed by a cold, calculating neutrality. Remember how the android behaved in the first Alien? Similar ideas there. The five dots, with the relative positions could be linked to a solar system with five major bodies including a star, by 2093 we could have millions of those mapped out.*

He is a robot. They are programmed to think in a logical manner. Why give something that you don't know the effects of to a person? It is the crudest form of intelligence gathering, something that would be saved for after careful examination. It would also make sense that he would have been programmed to gather the materials and save them for study. It just makes more sense than having a robot use it's digression. This begs the question, was he programmed to do that? If so, what happens if he found anthrax but couldn't analyze it? He would just feed it someone. If he wasn't programmed to do that then was he just a dick? 

I'll also concede to the star point. The image we were given didn't have much of an impression of depth. Meaning you would be searching the universe for cluster of just five planets (or four and one sun) but I'm no astronomer. 

*Actually it made perfect sense. I've explained this before in this thread a few times, but its logical, and sound.
*

I disagree. It doesn't make sense, at all. As a though experiment let's consider that the most likely theory that is currently used to explain abiogenesis. It is that some basic self-replicating molecule came about as a result of amino acids that formed form the nature of the atmosphere. Eventually becoming a very simple organism. (IICR they gained a lipid outer layer to protect them self. It's been a while on this subject.)

First of all, it's a massive assumption to assume that broken down DNA formed these simple self replicating molecules. In fact, broken DNA would yield broken DNA that wouldn't do anything. It's also a large leap of faith to assume that the creature may have broken down into cells (also despite that not having been the case) that could have survived. 

In any case we see the creature be destroyed so completely that his DNA is obliterated. We can only assume he didn't just happen to leave these exact molecules...or maybe he did and we can just assume that.

I may have gotten the details wrong but even with a basic understanding of abiogenesis, I fail to see how life could have propagated as the byproduct of an alien melting into a waterfall.


*I think your are mistaking plot holes for those gaps you fill in by your own intellectual deduction. Those are what you are asking for here, yet complaining about before? All you've mentioned, all anyone has mentioned can be logically explained by thinking about it.*

I don't consider this a plot hole. I just thought the symbolism and thematic elements were very heavy handed. I like themes and symbols where I can think about theme and decide what they may have actually meant or what their significance. Here they just shoved it in your face. I swear I saw a neon sign that said "God exists but doesn't...think about THAT."

There is also a significant difference between using your mind to mull over themes/symbols/characters and to use to fill in stuff that doesn't make sense. 


*Personal opinion of course, by Noomi Rapace and Michael Fassbender were BRILLIANT.
*

I agree that many of the actors did a very good job. I do think the film was good. Better than many I've seen recently. It does happen that I have a love of science fiction and am more likely to harshly judge anything from the genre just because I tend to watch it more closely. 

Frankly, as covered in an excellent RedLetterMedia discussion of plot holes, it doesn't matter how life started, the point is that it started.


----------



## Monk

Prometheus US Blu-ray/DVD cover artwork:


----------



## Alberto7

This movie let me down on many levels, but it still manages to catch my attention every time I see anything about it... And now this...



These guys definitely know how to sell their DVD . I'm dying to know what's going on there


----------



## glassmoon0fo

It still amazes me how much people had to reach to convince the average viewer that this was a better movie than it was. If you have to spend pages explaining when there was no previous movie/comic to draw info from, AND completely make stuff up that COULD be true to explain half of the movie, it wasn't that good . And this is coming from somebody who LOVES a well told, highly detailed story (Inception, anyone?). Hopefully the second installment wont be so overhyped or at least deliver some new thrills, this one just didn't for me.


----------



## sakeido

glassmoon0fo said:


> And this is coming from somebody who LOVES a well told, highly detailed story (*Inception, anyone*?).



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL 

if Inception legitimately qualifies as a well told, highly detailed story people's standards have gotten dangerously low. Like most Nolan movies it is just a bunch of people going around, stating exactly what Nolan wants you to think in perfectly plain language. A bunch of flat characters moving through a typical action movie structure with the flimsy BS about levels of dreams to connect it all together. I predicted the last shot of the movie as soon as they introduced the totems, and hoped to god people wouldn't be baited into discussing such a transparent attempt to make the ending ambiguous and artsy but no such luck there.

He is a hack compared to Ridley Scott. Hell, Tony Scott does the big summer action movie thing better than Nolan.. 

Prometheus was ... interesting .. to say the least. The visuals were awesome. Not sure about the rest yet. Was certainly more challenging and nuanced than anything Nolan has done but I'm not sure if the movie made me care enough to sort it out.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Dude, everyone and their menapausal momma could call the ending to Inception. At least all the details were there to provide some sort of coherant answer (kids' ages, etc etc). Even the soundtrack was part of the central idea, and that's what is most important to me in a story, the idea and how it's told. Whether you liked it or not, the idea itself was pulled off brilliantly and told masterfully. Prometheus provided us with some of the weakest, most illogical characters Ive seen in a big budget movie in years, killed them off like slasher movie teenagers, and pasted on so much general idiotic plot-fuckery that I couldnt look past how amazing the graphics were, OR how much I love Noomi Rapace and Mike Fassbender. 

I get that so many people liked the movie, and I'm not really surprised, but when a super-hyped story is so convolouted that people cant follow it, we fill the voids in logic and plot with our own projections to make sense of it. That's one of the base ways that humans experience our world, and it seems to me like this movie just played on that and let us make it a good movie FOR them instead of giving us a finished product. 

Long story short, between the two, Inception and Prometheus, which one do you think people will still be watching 20 years from now?


----------



## sakeido

glassmoon0fo said:


> Whether you liked it or not, the idea itself was pulled off brilliantly and told masterfully.


Seriously? When I compare Inception to actually brilliant movies made by guys like Scorsese, Coppola and Spielberg it looks like exactly what it is: a dumb summer blockbuster that only seems smart when compared directly against other movies that come out in the same time frame. And even then something like Iron Man has far better realized characters, dialogue eons ahead of anything Nolan has ever written and better pacing to boot. 

As far as the idea being pulled off brilliantly, I really didn't think so. My dreams are not as boring as Inception's are. Best scene in the movie was the changing gravity fight scene.. but that last act. Ugh. Just drags on and on. 



> Long story short, between the two, Inception and Prometheus, which one do you think people will still be watching 20 years from now?



Since Inception is just a heist movie and there have already been way better heist movies, and will be more, I'd think it won't be getting watched all that much. Prometheus is a more singular experience. Its not quite Alien, but the messiness of it reminds me of Blade Runner and people still watch the shit out of that movie.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

ok dude


----------



## Xaios

Heh, whatever happened to the guy that made this post? 

Honestly dude, I think you give Ridley Scott too much credit. In the last few years, he's fallen into the same trap that nearly every once-upon-a-time-visionary filmmaker has: he's become EXTREMELY heavy handed with the themes of his films. I think it stems from a need that said directors have to prove to both themselves and to the rest of the world that they can still be bold filmmakers, but honestly, it just comes off as being blunt.

I enjoyed Prometheus, but only as popcorn entertainment. It's a well-acted, action packed romp, but let's be very clear: it breaks absolutely no new ground as a piece of art (except visually, it _did_ look stunning) or as a work of fiction to be examined. When you boil it down, the ultimate theme of this movie is exactly the same as Blade Runner: the search for meaning and purpose.

For the record, Blade Runner is another movie that I was extremely disappointed with once I finally saw it, which granted was only about a year and a half ago. When I finally watched it though, it came across as being trite. The message was one that I'd heard a thousand times before. It's entirely possible that the works I'd absorbed were themselves originally inspired by Blade Runner, but they presented their message in a more interesting and succinct fashion. As a result, the themes of Blade Runner just seem tired by comparison.

When I compare Prometheus and Inception, I'll take Inception every time. While it's not a complete victory (the acting in Prometheus is better), Inception at least presented ideas that hadn't been beaten into the ground well before it came out. And considering it's a heist movie compared to a high-concept sci-fi movie, the action scenes were far more imaginative. Nolan is a clear and concise storyteller in that he wants the audience to be able to grasp everything he's putting on the screen. Ridley Scott on the other hand simply tries to be cryptic for the sake lending supposed depth to his films, but it just doesn't work.

Neither of the are timeless films. But if people will be talking about one or the other 20 years from now, it will definitely be Inception over Prometheus.


----------



## sakeido

Xaios said:


> Heh, whatever happened to the guy that made this post?



hey I stand behind that post 100% still. First time I saw Dark Knight it was absolutely incredible, but it gets worse and worse every time I watch it. It sits around 2.5 out of 5 with me now and that's only because of Ledger's performance.



> Honestly dude, I think you give Ridley Scott too much credit. In the last few years, he's fallen into the same trap that nearly every once-upon-a-time-visionary filmmaker has: he's become EXTREMELY heavy handed with the themes of his films. I think it stems from a need that said directors have to prove to both themselves and to the rest of the world that they can still be bold filmmakers, but honestly, it just comes off as being blunt.


He pulled off Kingdom of Heaven really well, in the director's cut at least. It occasionally did verge into hamfistedness ("You think yourself a perfect knight!?") but it was still better than Nolan's best efforts, and aside from Nolan I don't think there really are any other auteurs these days who operate on the same level as Scott.



> I enjoyed Prometheus, but only as popcorn entertainment. It's a well-acted, action packed romp, but let's be very clear: it breaks absolutely no new ground as a piece of art (except visually, it _did_ look stunning) or as a work of fiction to be examined. When you boil it down, the ultimate theme of this movie is exactly the same as Blade Runner: the search for meaning and purpose.


I thought the whole panspermia idea was pretty novel. Only other movie I can recall that had anything to suggest on the topic was 2001, and that's some pretty rich company to be in.



> For the record, Blade Runner is another movie that I was extremely disappointed with once I finally saw it, which granted was only about a year and a half ago. When I finally watched it though, it came across as being trite. The message was one that I'd heard a thousand times before. It's entirely possible that the works I'd absorbed were themselves originally inspired by Blade Runner, but they presented their message in a more interesting and succinct fashion. As a result, the themes of Blade Runner just seem tired by comparison.


That theme only follows the arc of the renegade replicants. There is more to Blade Runner than what Roy Batty is chasing. The mystery about Deckard (human or replicant?) is more subtle than anything Nolan has done and offers more when you start digging into it because it can cast so many other aspects of the movie in different lights. 



> When I compare Prometheus and Inception, I'll take Inception every time. While it's not a complete victory (the acting in Prometheus is better), Inception at least presented ideas that hadn't been beaten into the ground well before it came out. And considering it's a heist movie compared to a high-concept sci-fi movie, the action scenes were far more imaginative.


When I think of action scenes in Inception, I think of the changing gravity scene aaaaaaand that's it. I've seen better gunfights, better car chases, more suspenseful scenes, better love stories, better everything in literally dozens of movies. For a guy who directs mostly action movies, Nolan really doesn't do anything special except avoid shakey cam. Scott, on the other hand, made Gladiator.



> Nolan is a clear and concise storyteller in that he wants the audience to be able to grasp everything he's putting on the screen. Ridley Scott on the other hand simply tries to be cryptic for the sake lending supposed depth to his films, but it just doesn't work.


When it comes to being clear and concise, sure Nolan really dumbs his stuff down so that most people "get it" but I find it insulting to my intelligence. The Wachowski Siblings did a waaaaay better job of it with the first Matrix movie and then showed just how narrow a line they had to walk when they stepped it up ever so slightly with the second movie, only for people to laugh at pivotal scenes like the Architect showing up at the end even though they had foreshadowed that for literally the entire movie. 



> Neither of the are timeless films. But if people will be talking about one or the other 20 years from now, it will definitely be Inception over Prometheus.


I doubt it.. Inception is what it is. It isn't much of a "dream movie" (that'd be the Cell), its not much of a heist (The Sting or Inside Man), it didn't make much money compared to a James Cameron movie, and it definitely is not a character study. 

Prometheus might get the added advantage of a director's cut as is common with Scott movies. Ambitious sci fi movies that ultimately fall flat still have better staying power than totally average movies with some nice special effects sequences


----------



## Xaios

sakeido said:


> hey I stand behind that post 100% still. First time I saw Dark Knight it was absolutely incredible, but it gets worse and worse every time I watch it. It sits around 2.5 out of 5 with me now and that's only because of Ledger's performance.



Fair enough. We'll have to agree to disagree. 



sakeido said:


> He pulled off Kingdom of Heaven really well, in the director's cut at least. It occasionally did verge into hamfistedness ("You think yourself a perfect knight!?") but it was still better than Nolan's best efforts, and aside from Nolan I don't think there really are any other auteurs these days who operate on the same level as Scott.



I agree with you there actually. The director's cut of Kingdom of Heaven is the best film he's made in the past 20 years, and what the studio execs forced him to do with the theatrical release was a damn crime.

Better than Nolan's efforts? That's debatable. I'd still put Nolan's movies on top, because the characters in Kingdom of Heaven border on caricatures.



sakeido said:


> I thought the whole panspermia idea was pretty novel. Only other movie I can recall that had anything to suggest on the topic was 2001, and that's some pretty rich company to be in.



Yes, but it's a plot device and nothing more. It's ultimately a vehicle to explore the "what is the meaning of life?" theme, which has been driven into the ground. Hell, Star Trek: The Motion Picture explored that theme better than Prometheus, and that movie SUUUCKED.



sakeido said:


> That theme only follows the arc of the renegade replicants. There is more to Blade Runner than what Roy Batty is chasing. The mystery about Deckard (human or replicant?) is more subtle than anything Nolan has done and offers more when you start digging into it because it can cast so many other aspects of the movie in different lights.



This is a perfect example of what I was saying about being convoluted simply for the sake of being convoluted. Ultimately, whether or not Deckard is a replicant is immaterial to the plot, because it doesn't change anything. His actions as a true human or as a replicant in hiding would have been exactly the same. Maybe it makes for an interesting character study, but it's what your characters DO that makes the difference in a film. Yes, their motivations inform their actions, but if their actions in either case are exactly the same, then it makes no difference.



sakeido said:


> When I think of action scenes in Inception, I think of the changing gravity scene aaaaaaand that's it. I've seen better gunfights, better car chases, more suspenseful scenes, better love stories, better everything in literally dozens of movies. For a guy who directs mostly action movies, Nolan really doesn't do anything special except avoid shakey cam. Scott, on the other hand, made Gladiator.



The triumph is Inception's actions sequences is how it makes you feel that you're right there with the characters as things are unfolding, and it never becomes so chaotic, despite everything that's happening, that you can't follow what's going on.

(Also, I'm of the personal opinion that Gladiator is good, but also overrated.)



sakeido said:


> When it comes to being clear and concise, sure Nolan really dumbs his stuff down so that most people "get it" but I find it insulting to my intelligence. The Wachowski Siblings did a waaaaay better job of it with the first Matrix movie and then showed just how narrow a line they had to walk when they stepped it up ever so slightly with the second movie, only for people to laugh at pivotal scenes like the Architect showing up at the end even though they had foreshadowed that for literally the entire movie.



You and me are very different then. What I find insulting to my intelligence is when a filmmaker tries to masquerade their film around acting like it has more intellectual depth than it actual does. Being purposefully vague is not a good quality in a filmmaker.



sakeido said:


> I doubt it.. Inception is what it is. It isn't much of a "dream movie" (that'd be the Cell), its not much of a heist (The Sting or Inside Man), it didn't make much money compared to a James Cameron movie, and it definitely is not a character study.



Ugh, thank God it's not The Cell. That movie is two hours of Tarsem filling the screen with bizarre imagery whilst jumping around in the background yelling "Ask me what it means! Ask me what it means!"

I agree it's also not _truly_ a heist movie, but I don't think it was really trying to be. It's simply the closest analogue. If anything though, I'd say it is more of a character study than anything. It's got several characters who grow and evolve through the course of the filmm, such as Cob, Ariadne and Robert Fischer.



sakeido said:


> Prometheus might get the added advantage of a director's cut as is common with Scott movies. Ambitious sci fi movies that ultimately fall flat still have better staying power than totally average movies with some nice special effects sequences



Not really. Mission To Mars and Sphere were plenty ambitious, but the only way people will be talking about them in 20 years is on "worst of" lists.


----------



## sakeido

Some of the characters in Kingdom of Heaven are caricatures, but others are quite good. Saladin, the Leper King, Balian and the queen whose name I can't recall were all great. There were a lot of bit players that left quite an impression as well.. Jeremy Irons is always the shit.

Movies shouldn't be just about what characters do. That is the shallowest level a movie can operate on.. if its a good movie, you should care about why chars are doing the things they are doing. Blade Runner, Deckard did what he did. But why? Did he not know he was a replicant? Did he eventually figure it out (my suspicion is he did) but keep on trying to pretend he was human? Did his two contacts in the police know he was a replicant, explaining the oddness in their interactions? 

That is better than Inception, where once you start thinking about the brutally obvious alternate interpretation Nolan jammed in there. Either everything happened exactly as it appeared, or the whole last half of the movie was a dream and Cobb finally succumbs to it and decides to live in it. Wow... that's so great? As far as action scenes go, Children of Men made me feel a lot more peril and involvement than Inception did. I don't think Nolan is a good action director at all. 



> You and me are very different then. What I find insulting to my intelligence is when a filmmaker tries to masquerade their film around acting like it has more intellectual depth than it actual does. Being purposefully vague is not a good quality in a filmmaker.


You say that but you like Inception, which was probably the the all time most outrageously blatant and transparent attempt to be vague with that ending. Again, the Wachowskis did a way better job of blending popcorn movie and smart movie. They stuck to basic philosophical questions and handled them brilliantly. Scott as far as I know has never gone for something like that, but he still brings more subtly and nuance to his subject matter when he's on his game than Nolan has brought to anything except the Prestige. 



> Ugh, thank God it's not The Cell. That movie is two hours of Tarsem filling the screen with bizarre imagery whilst jumping around in the background yelling "Ask me what it means! Ask me what it means!"


well... the Cell is an awful lot more like a dream than Inception is. Maybe Mulholland Drive would have been a better example.



> I agree it's also not _truly_ a heist movie, but I don't think it was really trying to be. It's simply the closest analogue. If anything though, I'd say it is more of a character study than anything. It's got several characters who grow and evolve through the course of the filmm, such as Cob, Ariadne and Robert Fischer.


I gotta disagree with you 10,000% on that one. If its a character study... it isn't a good one. It is just a dumb summer blockbuster with fancy window dressing. Inception is not playing in the same pool as real character studies like There Will Be Blood, the American, Ides of March.. 



> Not really. Mission To Mars and Sphere were plenty ambitious, but the only way people will be talking about them in 20 years is on "worst of" lists.


I had George Clooney's Solaris in mind when I said that.. never heard of either of those.

going to watch Prometheus again tonight now that I have a better quality version.


----------



## Xaios

sakeido said:


> Some of the characters in Kingdom of Heaven are caricatures, but others are quite good. Saladin, the Leper King, Balian and the queen whose name I can't recall were all great. There were a lot of bit players that left quite an impression as well.. Jeremy Irons is always the shit.



Saladin and the Leper King, I can definitely agree with. Sabina played her character well, but her motivations were obvious. Jeremy Irons basically plays himself.

Balian... he's basically a proxy through which Scott is examing the period. The problem there is that you end up with characters who don't act realistic for the period. The one glaring issue I have with that movie is that it attempts to make all the characters seem like philosophers, as if they're playing a constant battle between good and evil in their minds. He's taken 21st century thinking and transplanted it into the Crusades, but they don't mesh.



sakeido said:


> Movies shouldn't be just about what characters do. That is the shallowest level a movie can operate on.. if its a good movie, you should care about why chars are doing the things they are doing. Blade Runner, Deckard did what he did. But why? Did he not know he was a replicant? Did he eventually figure it out (my suspicion is he did) but keep on trying to pretend he was human? Did his two contacts in the police know he was a replicant, explaining the oddness in their interactions?



We're going to have to agree to disagree. We might as well be asking if he's a Yankees fan, because it would have the same effect on the plot, which is nothing. The only reason people constantly agonize over whether he was a replicant is because, oh! He hunts replicants! The irony! The staggering irony!

Please. 



sakeido said:


> That is better than Inception, where once you start thinking about the brutally obvious alternate interpretation Nolan jammed in there. Either everything happened exactly as it appeared, or the whole last half of the movie was a dream and Cobb finally succumbs to it and decides to live in it. Wow... that's so great? As far as action scenes go, Children of Men made me feel a lot more peril and involvement than Inception did. I don't think Nolan is a good action director at all.
> 
> You say that but you like Inception, which was probably the the all time most outrageously blatant and transparent attempt to be vague with that ending. Again, the Wachowskis did a way better job of blending popcorn movie and smart movie. They stuck to basic philosophical questions and handled them brilliantly. Scott as far as I know has never gone for something like that, but he still brings more subtly and nuance to his subject matter when he's on his game than Nolan has brought to anything except the Prestige.



At least the ending of Inception has some potentially measurable impact on the plot. I'm also not particularly a fan of The Matrix's philosophical musings, because it gives hard without having to think about it at all. In that regard, The Matrix is on one end of the spectrum, Blade Runner is on the opposite end, and Inception is the middle ground. The Matrix answers all its questions very directly, without forcing even the most unsavvy viewer to have to think about it. Blade Runner, conversely, is for completionists. It's got all these tiny details to it that most people will never pick up on. I did, because I've got an eye for details. The problem, and the ultimate failing of the movie, is that it couldn't make me give a damn.

Inception doesn't ask a lot of questions, but it doesn't give its answers away either. It finds an excellent middle ground between being an actual action movie and making people to pay attention in order to follow it.

I will agree with you that Children of Men had some truly amazing action sequences. Of all the movies we've talked about, it's my favorite. Alfonso Cuaron is amazing. However, it's interesting that you bring it up. One of the reasons it works so well is that it features normal people who've been thrust into extraordinary circumstances. They've got their own agendas, but they strike that balance between being simple enough to be real and complex enough to be interesting. Blade Runner fails at this _utterly_ by making the motivations of it's main character so muddled that you have no reason to care.

I also agree that there was a time when Nolan was indeed a terrible action director. The action scenes in Batman Begins were shot terribly. However, there is a huge marked improvement in both Inception and TDKR compared to that.

Additionally, if Inception's action sequences aren't well done, then Blade Runner's action sequences are downright terrible. All through the final act, I felt absolutely no menace from Rutger Hauer's character, and the chase scene between Decker and that stripper replicant was just boring.



sakeido said:


> well... the Cell is an awful lot more like a dream than Inception is. Maybe Mulholland Drive would have been a better example.



Never seen that one.



sakeido said:


> I gotta disagree with you 10,000% on that one. If its a character study... it isn't a good one. It is just a dumb summer blockbuster with fancy window dressing. Inception is not playing in the same pool as real character studies like There Will Be Blood, the American, Ides of March..



I think the difference isn't in how well it examines the characters, but how interesting the characters are themselves. The characters in Inception are relatively normal, and I can see why that wouldn't be terribly interesting to some people. On the other hand, I enjoy examining normal people. Sure, getting inside Daniel Plainview's head was fun (especially with that insane soundtrack), but the examination itself was no more in depth. The only real difference is that he's completely unrelatable as a person.



sakeido said:


> I had George Clooney's Solaris in mind when I said that.. never heard of either of those.



Don't see them. They're terrible.

Or see them just to know how terrible they are. They're excellent cautionary tales of how bad a sci-fi movie with big ideas can be without the execution to match.


----------



## sakeido

Man I fell into that old trap of "no ur opinion is wrong!!111" that I am trying to avoid. never mind.

Watched Prometheus again last night.. what a glorious mess. The movie is insanely gorgeous, almost Avatar pretty except in a way more twisted way, but good god. You really can't sort out anything they set up with what they put in the 2 hour running time. It is seriously disjointed and lurching in how the plot flows. I'd say there is a 98% chance of a director's cut for this one


----------



## Xaios

I should specify that I really do respect Ridley Scott, regardless of the impression I might have given. The guy is a true artist, and regardless of my opinions of the _execution_ of his movies these past few years, I still admire his ambition.


----------



## Alberto7

So, bumping this again (because they can never stop teasing their crowds, for what it seems) this was posted on the Prometheus Facebook page and might be worth a mention here:

"Check out today's fan art by Prometheus fan Pablo Iranzo Duque.

[Insert Fan-art... Actually, let me do that for you:




]

The black goo was the cause of many mysteries within Prometheus. For info on this and other questions, head over to whatis101112.com."

So, that website... might make or break the movie for a looooot of people. I'm personally really intrigued. I feel quite a few discussions and arguments are gonna be put to an end there.


----------



## splinter8451

Too bad the damn website keeps freezing before I can even do anything on it


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

That looks very interesting. I'm looking forward to finding out what happened in certain parts of this movie (like that weird alien at the very end).


----------



## Overtone

I just hope there's a director's cut or something. I don't have any problem with knowing little about some things and having to guess, only that other things seemed inconsistent.


----------



## fps

Overtone said:


> I just hope there's a director's cut or something. I don't have any problem with knowing little about some things and having to guess, only that other things seemed inconsistent.





Spoiler



Still not going to solve issues like them taking their helmets off after 10 seconds on an alien planet and the decision to have someone undergo a Caesarean then make her free to run around instead of being utterly crippled.



But perhaps it'll shed light on some other things, which I guess could be cool.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

fps said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Still not going to solve issues like them taking their helmets off after 10 seconds on an alien planet and the decision to have someone undergo a Caesarean then make her free to run around instead of being utterly crippled.
> 
> 
> 
> But perhaps it'll shed light on some other things, which I guess could be cool.



Yep, fuck that. Lost was bad enough Mr. Lindelof.


----------



## toiletstand

Screenwriter Jon Spaihts On The Prometheus That Never Was


article with jon spaihts about his first 465352 drafts of the prometheus screen play. pretty cool and interesting!


----------



## fps

toiletstand said:


> Screenwriter Jon Spaihts On The Prometheus That Never Was
> 
> 
> article with jon spaihts about his first 465352 drafts of the prometheus screen play. pretty cool and interesting!



That was really interesting thanks! I actually think the studio's idea to get away from the Aliens and move towards a different more organic kind of evil was a good one, but once again like Alien3 it looks like there were too many cooks.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Great read! I love how he says that the way his script was bracketed into certain outcomes was an "interesteing challenge". I admire people with tact


----------



## L1ght

I didn't like the movie. 

Thought it was gross and overall unappealing. The plot sucked too. That's just my opinion though.

Also, the fuck was with the first scene with that white dude who offed himself?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

I just got this movie on blu-ray and was slightly disappointed that it reverted to cliche horror/monster movie stuff, and not a venture into why the engineers created man. Sure that question is asked, and answered: "Because they could", but that just felt like a cop out in order to just make the overall focus of the movie horror. 

The biggest issue in my mind is how Scott sort of tried his hand at mass ambiguity a la 2001, but put it in a movie that was based on finding answers, not just a character driven, well constructed story. 

I can only hope Scott manages to answer the questions he claimed would be answered in Prometheus with Prometheus 2. 

I must say that if viewed in the same vein as Alien, it's a pretty cool movie, but again the fact that it was based around origins and answers and such, make it fall flat. 

And it WAS visually interesting and the world it creates is supremely interesting. Aaaaaand I have a total man-crush on both Michael Fassbender and Idris Elba.


----------



## ST3MOCON

L1ght said:


> I didn't like the movie.
> 
> Thought it was gross and overall unappealing. The plot sucked too. That's just my opinion though.
> *
> Also, the fuck was with the first scene with that white dude who offed himself*?




This is exactly why people didnt like the movie. They cant understand anything without being told!

The engineer who "offed" himself was sacrificing himself to seed the planet with life. He was being watched by his creator, the real "god". Another race of alien superior to himself.

The people who dont like this movie truly dont understand it. Its so amazing that a lot of people cant put simple pieces of information together themselves. The movie is great. The whole movie is about creation. 

Let me break this down simple.

God (unknown alien race) - Angels (the engineers) - Man
SAME AS
Reptilians - Greys - Humans

Alien mythos is very similar to biblical mythos

Now in the movie we have become gods by creating Artificial Intelligence (David)

Now we go to heaven and meet our creator.

We the audience understand about as much of what is going on as the characters in the movie. That is all.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

In case anyone missed it, here's some of my sentiments in comedy form (well, they're pretty funny issues to begin with):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x1YuvUQFJ0

The "creation" concept is a big DUH moment, and the average viewer gets that. But the execution was simply not on par with the rest of the production. You talk about people not being able to put together information, but there's so much information in this movie that DOESN'T go together that you also say "oh well you just don't understand it." That's what makes it a bust for me: If you tell a good joke that half the room gets, and half the room has to make shit up about to laugh at, was it a good joke? And, don't insult people's intelligence just because they have a different opinion than you, it's a bit immature IMO. On the flip side of that coin, it could be said that people who did like Prometheus don't have a good grasp for plot development or have an indominable hard-on for Ridley Scott. All just an opinion on my part of course. Either way, glad you thought it was nice, I do like the overall concept but would have went another way with it. Lets hope P2 is more well thought-out, if they make all this empty space work out awesomely I'll welcomely feel pretty dumb.


----------



## ST3MOCON

I really thought the execution of the creation theme was fine. you say it was a "DUH" moment yet so many people always ask the same question at the beginning. Every time i see the same complaints about not understanding the movie so they didn't like it or there wasn't an alien in the movie so it sucked. I have found that people don't like it for simply 1 or 2 reasons. They were expecting an Alien movie or they really couldn't put the information together themselves. People put alien on such a high pedal stool. Its a good movie but it also left so many unanswered questions. Also i didn't insult someones opinion for not liking it. What was funny was the comment and how he didn't even catch what was happening in the beginning. Your analogy of a joke and people not getting it also doesnt make sense. For one people need to understand a joke to make it funny. for a movie or a book there can be different interpretations for a lot going on. I understand certain criticisms and i understand if someone genuinely doesn't like it, but this is a movie people were going to love and hate to begin with. Its such a monument to tackle and create the story for. I can tell you definitely have an interest for this and was disappointed. I was very scared that i would be disappointed too, but i loved it. Im happy they left room for discussion maybe there is so much info they didnt want to put it all in and for a sequel regret something they said?

I also havnt made anything up about my understanding of this movie. Its stuff i picked up on and Ridley backed up in interviews like the real "god" not the engineers.

the reptilian grey human thing is just a parallel. Anyways people loved it and people hated it. No one needs to make up anything to understand it.


----------



## Murmel

Watched it again last weekend.

I really don't get why Noomi gets so much praise, I think her acting is just downright awful at times.
And it really rustles my jimmies that I know exactly how she sounds when speaking Swedish, and there she is, speaking her fake British English. I guess her accent is pretty convincing, but just knowing that she's Swedish fucks me up.

I think she was good in the original Swedish Stieg Larsson trilogy though.


----------



## L1ght

ST3MOCON said:


> This is exactly why people didnt like the movie. They cant understand anything without being told!
> 
> The engineer who "offed" himself was sacrificing himself to seed the planet with life. He was being watched by his creator, the real "god". Another race of alien superior to himself.
> 
> The people who dont like this movie truly dont understand it. Its so amazing that a lot of people cant put simple pieces of information together themselves. The movie is great. The whole movie is about creation.
> 
> Let me break this down simple.
> 
> God (unknown alien race) - Angels (the engineers) - Man
> SAME AS
> Reptilians - Greys - Humans
> 
> Alien mythos is very similar to biblical mythos
> 
> Now in the movie we have become gods by creating Artificial Intelligence (David)
> 
> Now we go to heaven and meet our creator.
> 
> We the audience understand about as much of what is going on as the characters in the movie. That is all.



All I have to say is, what the FUCK are you babbling on about? Reptilians - Greys - Humans? Are you referring to the movie or in real life? And for the record, I didn't like it not because I didn't understand some of the parts. I didn't like it because I thought it was gross, the effects looked cheezy, and sorry, but it wasn't about creation at all. It was about gross horror. That's all.. 

And before you start insulting everyone who just simply couldn't completely put pieces together, it's already mentioned that where this movie ends, IS NOT where Alien begins. Alien begins on a completely different planet in a completely different spaceship iirc. So how the fuck is someone like me who has never seen any of the Alien movies supposed to "piece" things together? And how is someone who has never seen the Ridley Scott interviews supposed to know anything about the "Alien Gods" or why that guy killed himself in the first scene? The average view who just goes to the movies and doesn't want to be bothered by having to go on the Internet to find out the true meaning behind the entire movie would be rather disappointed I would think.


----------



## Murmel

^
I haven't seen the Alien movies either and I understood fine.


----------



## L1ght

Murmel said:


> ^
> I haven't seen the Alien movies either and I understood fine.




Uhm... congratulations on your wonderful achievement? Just because you understood it, automatically everyone else understands it?


----------



## Murmel

I like how you go on about ST3M being an ass when you're even more of an ass yourself  Not gonna bother with this.


----------



## L1ght

I don't understand how I am being an ass. Your comment was pretty pointless and offered no help at all. Like I said, it's great that you can assume you completely understood the movie, but the fact is, there are thousands of people who ultimately left the theater not knowing wtf just happened.


----------



## L1ght

glassmoon0fo said:


> In case anyone missed it, here's some of my sentiments in comedy form (well, they're pretty funny issues to begin with):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x1YuvUQFJ0
> 
> The "creation" concept is a big DUH moment, and the average viewer gets that. But the execution was simply not on par with the rest of the production. You talk about people not being able to put together information, but there's so much information in this movie that DOESN'T go together that you also say "oh well you just don't understand it." That's what makes it a bust for me: If you tell a good joke that half the room gets, and half the room has to make shit up about to laugh at, was it a good joke? And, don't insult people's intelligence just because they have a different opinion than you, it's a bit immature IMO. On the flip side of that coin, it could be said that people who did like Prometheus don't have a good grasp for plot development or have an indominable hard-on for Ridley Scott. All just an opinion on my part of course. Either way, glad you thought it was nice, I do like the overall concept but would have went another way with it. Lets hope P2 is more well thought-out, if they make all this empty space work out awesomely I'll welcomely feel pretty dumb.



And right here, he hit the nail right on the head. Just because some people understood it, doesn't mean everybody else will.


----------



## Overtone

It takes zero backstory, having seen Alien franchise, or watching interviews, to understand what the first scene is all about. If it's not obvious from the beginning, by the time they analyze the Engineer DNA it should make sense.

On this topic I actually would have liked them to make things MORE mysterious. I like how some stuff is just there without ever being explained, which works for me. Then other stuff is spelled out in such a lumpy and obvious way that it kind of ruins the overall mystique because it makes the movie very inconsistent when it comes to transparency/opacity.


----------



## L1ght

See.. I just don't understand it. Maybe I wasn't paying attention but I still don't see how the first scene represents creation of the humans. When I saw that the Engineers and Humans had the same DNA, I didn't automatically revert back to the first scene where the guy offed himself. All I was thinking at the time was, "Wow, these two species are related, that's awesome!". Not, "Oh their DNA is the same? That must be the reason the guy in the first scene killed himself!"

Sorry.. I'm just not understanding it. Not to mention that once the movie/horror really started to take off, I was not thinking about "creation" and where it was eventually going to wind up in the movie, I was busy trying to keep up with all the shit going down. The two guys dying in the cave in the most horrible ways imaginable, that douchebag robot, the guy who first got infected by the ooze, etc... I had virtually no time to really grasp any hint of creation, if there even was one. I was too focused on the horror aspect of the movie. And to be honest, I think that's probably what Ridley Scott was hoping for.. right? I mean... overall, it WAS a horror movie right? Not a strictly science fiction movie discussing and unveiling the creation of the human species.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

As far as understanding vs not understanding the plot, I don't think its unusual for a movie like this to leave you wondering a bit what the hell just happened after the first watch, then picking up more and piecing things together with the second viewing, etc.

Take pulp fiction - definitely a repeat viewing kinda movie, but not many complaints about it since it all ties together so well. With Prometheus, i expected more to be revealed with the second watch, but what i was expecting just wasn't there. It still felt loosely tied together. I was not even left wondering what happens next all that much. Not because i didn't get it, just because the plot was not really executed that well. 

Still a fun movie to watch, i enjoyed it, but i can understand the plot complaints. Great idea for the plot, not so great execution.


----------



## fps

ST3MOCON said:


> This is exactly why people didnt like the movie. They cant understand anything without being told!
> 
> The engineer who "offed" himself was sacrificing himself to seed the planet with life. He was being watched by his creator, the real "god". Another race of alien superior to himself.
> 
> The people who dont like this movie truly dont understand it. Its so amazing that a lot of people cant put simple pieces of information together themselves. The movie is great. The whole movie is about creation.
> 
> Let me break this down simple.
> 
> God (unknown alien race) - Angels (the engineers) - Man
> SAME AS
> Reptilians - Greys - Humans
> 
> Alien mythos is very similar to biblical mythos
> 
> Now in the movie we have become gods by creating Artificial Intelligence (David)
> 
> Now we go to heaven and meet our creator.
> 
> We the audience understand about as much of what is going on as the characters in the movie. That is all.



Hahaha. This film was like being lectured by a toddler. That's why people don't like it. It was a stupid movie. It was not intelligent at all. It pretended to be intelligent. And you fell for it.


----------



## Overtone

Agreed with VB more or less. For the most part it just wasn't done in an elegant way. The only part of the movie that stands out in memory was David's arc... him knowing more than most of the others and acting on that privileged knowledge was a good play on what was known or unknown. 

L1ght, I think what was supposed to give it away was 1) when the sacrificed Engineer dissolves into the water you see chromosomes and cells and things sort of forming/transforming. I think that idea kind of ties into the "primordial ooze" that supposedly housed the first life on Earth, and gives you an idea that it was important in the early evolutionary process. 2) the cave paintings suggest that the Engineers had some guiding influence on pre-historic man, 3) that the crew refers to them as Engineers indicates that they believe them responsible for Engineering humankind.


----------



## ST3MOCON

fps said:


> Hahaha. This film was like being lectured by a toddler. That's why people don't like it. It was a stupid movie. It was not intelligent at all. It pretended to be intelligent. And you fell for it.



I don't think it pretended to be anything than what it was. It was a good movie, maybe not 100% of what it could have been but that's really hard when no matter what you are going to have people on both sides. I agree that certain elements in the movie weren't executed 100% this was a giant project to take. But I am still happy with the result. There was no lecturing just pieces you put together yourself and on my second watch through I noticed new things. 

David's arc is definitely the most interesting. I think following David more closely in the sequel would be awesome. The way he feels about his creators and see us meet ours is very interesting


----------



## synrgy

ST3MOCON said:


> People put alien on such a high pedestal.



Fixed. Sorry, but I couldn't help but to  @ "pedal stool". 

I know I'm probably alone in this, but I bought the Bluray on release day, and I've found that every time I watch this movie, I like it a little bit more. I'm kind of obsessed with it, now..


----------



## Overtone

I think one reason it gets so much flak is that the anticipation factor was so high. Some may say it was hyped, but for me I was just excited because this is exactly the kind of movie I tend to be into. To see something with so much potential be marred by such trivial things that could have been handled better just feels like what could have been one of the greatest movies ever went to waste. Compare to District 9 for example... probably a less exciting story with an even more high and mighty "theme", but they executed on every element and I really felt something during that movie that stuck with me throughout it and for the following 2 days. That is the kind of thing they could have had if the movie didn't have these issues cropping up in every scene.


----------



## ST3MOCON

L1ght said:


> All I have to say is, what the FUCK are you babbling on about? Reptilians - Greys - Humans? Are you referring to the movie or in real life? And for the record, I didn't like it not because I didn't understand some of the parts. I didn't like it because I thought it was gross, the effects looked cheezy, and sorry, but it wasn't about creation at all. It was about gross horror. That's all..
> 
> And before you start insulting everyone who just simply couldn't completely put pieces together, it's already mentioned that where this movie ends, IS NOT where Alien begins. Alien begins on a completely different planet in a completely different spaceship iirc. So how the fuck is someone like me who has never seen any of the Alien movies supposed to "piece" things together? And how is someone who has never seen the Ridley Scott interviews supposed to know anything about the "Alien Gods" or why that guy killed himself in the first scene? The average view who just goes to the movies and doesn't want to be bothered by having to go on the Internet to find out the true meaning behind the entire movie would be rather disappointed I would think.




This is kind of what im talking about here. I really think you should watch it again. 

Ill help you. The engineer drank that ooze right? His body started to break apart and he fell into the river. In the river his cells started to break down and his DNA broke down but as quickly as his DNA was destroyed you see it Rebuilding new cells. The river Carries the new life and from there it spreads. Its all shown in the opening sequence. 

you don't need to see any alien movies to pick up on any of the things i stated.

Just by looking at the engineer you can see they were going for the Perfect body. Similar to Greek gods. Also very angel like. He sacrificed himself and the scene had religious under tones like the clothing and the witnessing saucer space craft "different in shape from the ship at the end". 

If you guys want a real mindfuck watch 2001 a space odyssey lol 
not comparing the two but at the end of that movie i was like WTF did i just watch.

I dont really think prometheus was meant for the average viewer (rated R, Sci fi fan boys) Im sorry if i was a little cranky last night with my post but seriously.




synrgy said:


> Fixed. Sorry, but I couldn't help but to  @ "pedal stool".
> 
> I know I'm probably alone in this, but I bought the Bluray on release day, and I've found that every time I watch this movie, I like it a little bit more. I'm kind of obsessed with it, now..




Thanks DUDER and no you are not alone lol Im a pretty huge nerd with this movie so i guess thats my problem lol


----------



## synrgy

A couple of the deleted scenes (on the Bluray) help give context to some of the more common parts people seem to take issue with. For instance:



Spoiler



One deleted scene shows Millburn acknowledging the tiny little meal-worm-like lifeforms crawling through the soil in the pyramid, long before the scene in which he so willingly (and unwisely) chooses to interact with the "hammerpede".



Anyway, I think the fact that we're still talking about it months after release is the biggest indicator that the film has done _something_ right.


----------



## ST3MOCON

yeah synrgy you are right that makes a lot more sense. That was really the only part in the movie where i was like huh? I love the deleted scene towards the end with the engineer. I loved his fascination. Made him seem more gentle. 

Another thing that was cool is that Ridley said the engineer doesn't know how to fight. Interesting.

This movie always bring up interesting theories and discussions for sure.


----------



## Overtone

>doesn't know how to fight
>kills with one punch


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

L1ght said:


> I didn't like it because I thought it was gross, the effects looked cheezy, and sorry, *but it wasn't about creation at all*. It was about gross horror. That's all..



The movie is called "Prometheus" for a reason.


----------



## bhakan

I generally enjoyed it. It definitely wasn't perfect, but I didn't find too many flaws. There were definitely a lot of WTF is going on here moments, but they were running around, pressing buttons they may or may not know the function of in what seems to be an advanced, alien biotech lab. It seems more realistic that when you accidentally unleash alien biological weapons you don't know quite what is going on.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Just for the record, I totally meant "half the people in the room DIDN'T understand the joke" for my analogy . And, I guess I missed it, but the ship in the beginning of the movie looked like the same design as the one later on. I've only seen the beginning once though, so hmm. Anyone have a screenshot of it?


----------



## ROAR

hahaha if you can't piece together Prometheus even roughly you
should probably take a basic english class and learn about plot,
characters, setting, all that jazz. 

You can easily erase the memory of Alien from your mind and watch
Prometheus while not being confused


----------



## L1ght

The "Engineers" didn't seem all that angelic to me considering they wanted to destroy the human race/Earth with that biochemical/ooze weapon. I don't understand that part either. Why they wanted to kill humans.

Also, glassmoon, the saucer in the beginning is like this flat oval plate, it's solid. Whereas the ship towards the end is more like a donut. It's circular all around but has a hole in the middle.


----------



## L1ght

ROAR said:


> hahaha if you can't piece together Prometheus even roughly you
> should probably take a basic english class and learn about plot,
> characters, setting, all that jazz.
> 
> You can easily erase the memory of Alien from your mind and watch
> Prometheus while not being confused



That's interesting.. I never knew that basic English classes actually teach you about movie plots, characters, settings, and all that jazz. You must be thinking of your theater-art classes, right?


----------



## ST3MOCON

By angel like I mean first impression. From what I can piece together and this is mostly speculation. The engineers are sort of like angels, we the humans had become out of control and were not obeying our creator "god" 2000 years ago. Now I'm not sure if the engineers were acting on their own at their facility or not. You could also imagine some kind of jealousy coming from them? Angela jelous of gods love for humans. Remember we are not perfect like the angels and we have free will where Angela do not. 

This stuff is what I've picked up from Ridley and my own imagination based on what he has said and what others have pointed out. He did say that in the next movie they are headed to paradise "heaven". So I'm really interested in seeing what's going to go on there. Ridley also said that their is another species behind the scenes. You aren't really meant to try and figure all this out from the movie though. This is kind of special info for people looming up interviews and watching special features lol 

Anyways Ridley also said the engineers didn't know how to fight, that's why he hit people with his palms/grabbed and threw people. It's possible that they are a somewhat peaceful species but our arrogance in seeking them out and playing god really pissed him off. Not to mention the violence they inflicted on shaw and the. Asked for immortality. 

Idk guys the movie is full of interesting ideas and maybe it wasn't spelled out well enough or lacked something but visually this movie is amazing and I love the story


----------



## bhakan

I didn't see the engineers as angels or anything. To me, they seemed like what their name implied- engineers. I thought they created life on earth as an experiment, and eventually either decided that it failed (hence why they broke communication with humans) or just got all the data they needed and decided to move on. The hologram and lack of destruction of the earth seems to show that something went wrong before they could destroy us. I would assume that will be answered in the second movie.


----------



## L1ght

I thought it was pretty clear what went wrong.. The ooze that they intended to use on us, was unleashed upon them. At least that's my take on it. However, I could be wrong because when those holograms were running, they were running IN to the room with the ooze shells or whatever, rather then running away from it. Idk..


----------



## bhakan

That's generally what I thought. Again, I'll chalk it up to futuristic biological weapons facility. There's just so much that could go wrong, I don't think it matters exactly how it went wrong.


----------



## L1ght

bhakan said:


> That's generally what I thought. Again, I'll chalk it up to futuristic biological weapons facility. There's just so much that could go wrong, I don't think it matters exactly how it went wrong.



I agree, but I would still like to know what several of them were running from. Whatever it was, it must have been big... maybe like that monster at the end of the movie, only even worse. If that's even possible.


----------



## synrgy

L1ght said:


> I thought it was pretty clear what went wrong.. The ooze that they intended to use on us, was unleashed upon them. At least that's my take on it. However, I could be wrong because when those holograms were running, they were running IN to the room with the ooze shells or whatever, rather then running away from it. Idk..



That scene raises a question, for me. The hologram showed 3 Engineers running towards that room. 2 made it inside, and the third got decapitated by the door as it closed. The body was still outside, preserved, and the head was inside, also preserved. 

So..... Where are the other 2?


----------



## L1ght

synrgy said:


> That scene raises a question, for me. The hologram showed 3 Engineers running towards that room. 2 made it inside, and the third got decapitated by the door as it closed. The body was still outside, preserved, and the head was inside, also preserved.
> 
> So..... Where are the other 2?



Good question. It's possible that there is another exit/entrance in that room that leads to other parts of the ship. It's possible that there isn't as well, and that something along the lines of what happened to that idiot biologist, happened to the leftover Engineers. Maybe?


----------



## ST3MOCON

Heres a link to a pretty good interview with ridley calling the engineers dark angels

Ridley Scott: "Engineers... they are dark angels" - Prometheus Movie Discussions

Ill edit another article when i find the article where is says their is another behind the scenes species unless someone finds it.

Im really interested in the tomb with the Deacon alien on the wall. What was behind that door. I also think that the other engineers were just running away from the infected engineer who was probably going to fuck them up lol


----------



## L1ght

ST3MOCON said:


> I also think that the other engineers were just running away from the infected engineer who was probably going to fuck them up lol



Wow, now considering what happened to both of those dude who got infected, I have to say that this might be a pretty plausible outcome.


----------



## ROAR

L1ght said:


> That's interesting.. I never knew that basic English classes actually teach you about movie plots, characters, settings, and all that jazz. You must be thinking of your theater-art classes, right?



It all starts with a script mate


----------



## Watty

glassmoon0fo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x1YuvUQFJ0



Just FYI, I'm blaming you for leading me to a video with a cliche hipster douche of a girl...ugh, what's fucking next internet.

Also, that video was funny; Ridley should take up a running tally of how many questions got asked about his movie and have to take a shot for each or something.


----------



## ROAR

Red Letter Media does it again!


----------



## Overtone

They went seeking answers....
what they found... was a bald albino.


----------



## wankerness

I thought the movie had a lot of good ideas and was torpedoed by some of the worst dialogue and characters on record. They shouldn't let someone from the show Lost write the script next time. Seriously, most of the problems with teh movie are identical to problems with that TV show. All those supporting characters are completely terrible and are like the cannon fodder cartoon characters from Alien Resurrection when they should have been like the mechanics, etc from Alien. And Noomi Rapace's character? A world-renowned anthropologist chosen to head a multi-trillion dollar investigation that makes bold pronouncements about creationism because "I choose to believe!"? Gimme a break.

Another odd thing about it is some of the seemingly inexplicable scenes actually made sense in the original versions, or with some extra-movie context. Like, the original opening had other bald aliens giving that one who drinks the stuff a cup to do it with, which makes it a LOT less inexplicable. And later in the movie when David talks to the bald alien


Spoiler



before it flips out and kills everyone


, the movie inexplicably does not subtitle them. The lines make the whole scene make sense but in the final version of the movie it just is gibberish. No idea why they bothered going to the trouble of developing the language if they were just going to leave out the translation. It's a really messy movie and could have been good if they had a real writer come up with the characters and dialogue and had maybe gotten a different editor (or director? I dunno who would have made those decisions) who would have used the versions of scenes that made the plot make sense.


----------



## Xaios

My impression on the relative quality of Prometheus' philosophical musings:


----------

